# .  (, , , )

## nik876

5         .     ,            .        , ,  . ,           50 .     6 . .      ,  ( )  600 . .  .

http://top.rbc.ru/economics/05/11/20...b20f5618a6ea9d


 ,     ?

----------


## Linuxoid

.   -    ...  : "     -   ,     ..."

----------


## robocop

> .   -    ...


  ,      и .      "".      ,    .    "  "?  - Linuxoid'   ?

----------


## Linuxoid

> ....      ,    ...


http://top.rbc.ru/economics/05/11/20...]-&#91;item_7]

----------

.     ?    ?    , ..       .

----------


## robocop

. .      .

----------

300 .   ?!
   -  ,  ...      ,

----------

10    ...
3       
 ))

----------

,   ,        ?  :Wow:

----------

:Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    .           , .
     .   -      ,       .

----------


## MikleV

-    .

    -     -    -  .

      -   .... :-(

----------


## _50

> ,   ,


  ,    .    ,      . :Smilie:

----------


## Vladimrus

, . *600 ,   * . 2.4   ? ( 200 -   ).     .
 ,    .    , , .   . ?

----------


## sea2211

1 ?  180 .       1.80..?    ?

----------

> 1 ?


      1   :Smilie:   , -  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sea2211

,

----------


## .

.

----------


## sea2211

()  .     ,        .  ?

----------


## .

-      .     ,   ,   ,   .      ,   .    ,    .    -   ,   .           . ,      ,   ((

----------

,   .      .
   "     ".
     .

----------


## sea2211

=

----------

()  :Redface:

----------

> ,    .           , .
>      .   -      ,       .


   .
  .

----------

-           :Frown:

----------

,        ?(((
  ,     ,  ((

----------


## Vladimrus

> . ,      ,   ((


      . 



> ()


,  " ,     ".   .       ,    . :yes:  :Wink:

----------


## .

> .


  ?

----------


## prof-kom.ru

.

    36   ,   1 .          .

        .    .     500,   50,   ,    8   8  . 7        ,         -  , ...

----------


## sea2211

,   http://top.rbc.ru/economics/05/11/2014/545a2b2dcbb20f5618a6ea9d#xtor=AL-[internal_traffic]--[rbc.ru]-[main_body]-[item_7]

----------


## .

*sea2211*,      -?    ?    ?
     .  ,  .      .     .

----------


## nik876

.."       ,        ...     . "


http://ruspolitics.ru/article/read/z...yj-biznes.html

----------


## .

,   -     ?

----------

.          ..  :Big Grin:

----------

. .        ,   ...      ,   ""  ( :Wow: ) "     :        10 "
,       . ,  -      ,  . ,      ,  ... ,  ,     ..., .  ! !      !    ,        -   200      !

----------


## sea2211

...    ? ,    .       ,  .

----------

,   :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------

1  45,  1  45 000...    ...
         ,    99,9   ...

----------

" ".   ... ,   ...

----------

,      .     ,   .
   ,      .

----------

?      ?        ?

----------

?  .      .    , .

----------

. ""   "" .  ,      .    120 ..  , 12 ,  (  ,  ) 50-70 .  !    720 .  ??? .        ,        ,  ""  .  .      ,        ,         .   ,     -   ,     - .   -  "".

----------


## deklarant_

http://slon.ru/economics/novyy_nalog...-1181050.xhtml
,      ,       ,

----------


## .

.         .
, -,  .    . , 7 ,   .   11 ,     ,     .  ,   ,  -    .   ,   ,     ,         .
      ,      ))

----------


## sea2211

- -  .......    50 .=600 000,  ,  70 .,  706000=420 000?

----------


## deklarant_

> - -  .......    50 .=600 000,  ,  70 .,  706000=420 000?


 70 .: 600 ..+ 20*6 ..=720 ..

----------


## sea2211

?        50 .    .

----------

> http://slon.ru/economics/novyy_nalog...-1181050.xhtml
> ,      ,       ,


.
  ,  . "   -    ?"

----------

> .         .
> , -,  .    . , 7 ,   .   11 ,     ,     .  ,   ,  -    .   ,   ,     ,         .
>       ,      ))


...     .

        - ,         .

----------


## Oks_m

:
http://top.rbc.ru/economics/07/11/20...0ab58#xtor=AL-[internal_traffic]--[rbc.ru]-[main_body]-[item_10]
"            ,       ."
???      , ..      .

----------


## cabmen

.           ,            .

----------

> 


+1 :yes:    ,     /.

----------


## deklarant_

> **  
> .          ..


        ,      " "
http://www.rg.ru/printable/2014/11/05/sbori-site.html

----------

-        ...

----------

> ...


  :Frown:

----------


## MikleV

(http://slon.ru/economics/novyy_nalog...-1181050.xhtml) :

1 -       .
2 -             
3 -  600           50  ....         ()

     120000  .   ,       .
   600000, ..          ,      5 !

    ?    , ....

     !!!

----------

> !!!


   "" :Frown:

----------


## deklarant_

> (http://slon.ru/economics/novyy_nalog...-1181050.xhtml) :
> 1 -       .


     ,      , ..

----------

> ()


    " "  ,  .      -  .

----------


## .

> ,      ,


       ,         .     .

----------


## sea2211

?    .         -      "      ,      ?"

----------

> ?


 ,    . :Frown:

----------

,   -  5 .

----------

> ,   -  5 .


.
 " "       " !" (    22    ) -   .

----------


## .

,    ,       ,           :Smilie:         ""       "". ,    ,               .

----------

> 


  , ! :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ? -  ,  ?

----------


## sea2211

?         :Frown:

----------

> ?


         -   .

----------


## deklarant_

, -  ,      -    .                
http://top.rbc.ru/economics/07/11/20...d1b22#xtor=AL-

----------

> , -  ,      -    .                
> http://top.rbc.ru/economics/07/11/20...d1b22#xtor=AL-


   .            - , ,      .

----------


## .

,  ,         .        ))



> ,   [    ].  ,   ,  ,    -  .   , -


    , ,    200  ))
   ,    ,       .  ,       100 ( 110).  ,    .           , .  15   .  .    ,    .     ""    .   ? -   :Wink:       8           .          :Wink:

----------


## Urz

? 
     ?
       . 

         -.

----------


## deklarant_

,       ,       ,  .   ,         .
        ,    ,      .    ,            , ,         .
http://top.rbc.ru/economics/07/11/20...b20fc2fc986630

 ,       ,     . -   - ,    -  , ,     ,  .        ,        ,       .        ,  ,       .
http://top.rbc.ru/business/08/11/201...8b4fe#xtor=AL-
_    -   ,        , ..         ._

----------


## sea2211

-  .........      ???????      ??  ,     .  36 000    ,   ,  600 .    (      1.  ) ??? - 36 000   -, .     ???   .        ?

----------


## cabmen

,     .    90% ,    .      ,     .   .

----------

-     -        ,     - .           11.11.2014        .      ,  ; , ,         -  .

----------


## -ST

(  ).    ,   ,       ,          .   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -     -        ,     - . .





> ,        ,       .


.

----------

> (  ).


,  -     ,     . 

   ?        100              ,  10,   -      .

----------


## deklarant_

.    2/3  18  ,    ,  .  -           , ,        ,             .
  .         .       ,    .
http://www.tpp-inform.ru/analytic_journal/5145.html

    ,                  ,    ,     ,  ,    .    .
                   .
 -          ,              22  ,  ,      ,       .
 ,   .   ,          ,        .          ,     ,      
http://www.fontanka.ru/2014/11/07/074/

          ,      .   ,            22            .

----------


## deklarant_

-          ,                -.      ,       ,  .
      14            ,               600   /     /,  6    1    .

         , ,       ,       -        ,    ,        ,  . 
 :            .         ,         .       ,      .     ,  ,          ()       ,  .
   ,     ,  50/50,   -  :  ,         .         ,     .   ,      30-40  .   (      ,     500  .  ).

----------


## cabmen

:
1.  
2,    
3. PROFIT!!!
4.     ?

----------

> :


  -  ,    .  .

----------


## .

,  ?       
       ))

----------

> .     ?    ?    , ..       .


  .    .

----------


## .

> ????


      ,   ?    ,        .  , ,   .

----------

> ,  ?       
>        ))


    .           -   ,     ..

          ;  ,           .            . 

         - ,      .      -   .

----------


## zak1c

,     IT/ =)

----------


## .

?  :Wink:

----------


## cabmen

-    ,   [   ]  70%  ,    ,         ,   ,     ,   ,     .       ,            []     [2015] .       ...          .
       "  ,    "  .         .

----------


## Urz

,      20 . 
     , ,   ? 
  ,  , ,  . 
  ,   ?
      .

   ,      ?

----------


## _50

> ,     IT/


 ,    ?             . :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 :Biggrin: 
,     " "  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      20 . 
>      , ,   ? 
>   ,  , ,  . 
>   ,   ?
>       .
> 
>    ,      ?


,      ,     ?  -      :Embarrassment:

----------


## deklarant_

,          .       ,      .
         ,  ,                .
http://www.rg.ru/printable/2014/11/08/nalogi-site.html

----------

,    ,        ?
 ,      .           "   "?

----------

:
"  ,     .   ,        20  30    . "
 ????     .  ,        ,       ))).      ,     :Smilie: )     .      ,            800 .   ,         15-25% ()   6 .  . ?       !!!     ? -  -   (      ).

----------

> ,     . .


      .    -?

----------


## deklarant_

> .      ,            800 .   .


    :
- 
- 
-  (    1.5-2%  )
-  
-      ,     , ,    
-    
- 
-  
- 
- 
-   
- 
-
- , 
-, 
-, 
- , ,  
 ..

----------

> :
> ...........
>  ..


 .

----------

> .


   (    63.40) ?

----------

.

----------


## Anthey

.     6 .  ...     .   ..,   5-10%   .    !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .     6 .  ...


  :Wink:       , ,    6 ,    ,      .

----------


## deklarant_

,    ,        . " ,    ,    -  .    :   ,   " " ,         ", -  .
, -  ,   "" ,  ,    ,      ,   .       . " ,      ,     .    ,     ,  , ,        .             ", -  .

          " "       2008 ,      : "    ,     .             .    ,     ,   ,  -      .      ".

,          . ,       ,      ,       ,    " "   .
"    ,         .       ,    ,     ,     ",   .

----------


## valiullovich

.
     .      . 
   ,    .
:    ()    (),  ,   .

 , ,     ,( 8  )     ,  .             ?.          ? "".

----------

-   ,   !

----------


## deklarant_

,         70%  ,    .         -  ,         .                .
                    ,        .   ,      .     ,                 (       ),    1718 .
   ,            , ,  *        .*

----------


## sea2211

,            , ,          .
     ,       ,    .  , ,  ,      (   ). ,   ,     (,    30 . . ).                 ,            1,2%     1,5%  2015 .

----------


## cabmen

.     ,              .

----------

> .     ,              .


!

----------

> .     ,              .


   ,   , -    .      :yes:

----------

, 
  ,      ,            :Help: 
    ,    ,        ,         . 
 2.0  :Ass:  :Ass:  :Ass:  :Ass:  :Ass:  :Ass:  :Ass:  :Ass:  :Ass:  :Ass: 
     ,        .

----------

(    ) 600 000  .    ?    ,   1.1.15    !    ( - )     15 000.   -  ,   - .   200 000    ( ,  ,   ,  , ,  ) 4824  (  ,   -  ) - 41 , 3,5 .   - 600 000  !!!      - " !"    - " !" ? ,   .

----------


## sea2211

,   . ,    =.   ,    ,      +  ( ),       ,    .     6000  .?
 ..     ,     ,  .

----------


## sea2211

...      (   )

  ,    1 

http://www.duma.gov.ru/#laws

  (  )
http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(...RN=535550-6&02


  535550-6

(           )





      (    11.11.2014); :          	07.11.2014
   (   ,     )..   ,     -  .      ?

----------


## sea2211

,        ,       ( ) http://www.duma.gov.ru/systems/law/?...100248#results

----------

""                 1 ,        ,      .   ((        ....

----------

> ((

----------

.     ( ,  ,  ),      600 . ???       ,    ...      ,   ?   .

----------

> ""               1 ,        ,      .   ((        ....


 ,    .

----------

9000 ,    2 , 2    , , ,    ?  6000  .?

----------


## .

.      .    ,       -  .

----------

-  ,      ,    ?
         ,         .
, ,  ,   " "  ..
 -   , , , ,    !
   .

  ():   , /  ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## MikleV

> .      .    ,       -  .


  : http://top.rbc.ru/economics/10/11/20...b20fbfdc0c37b6

"            ,    .  ,        ,     (       ),      . ,      11 ,    "

----------


## MikleV

> ():   , /  ,     ?


  . :-(

    - .  ,       ?

----------

?    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?    .


 14.11

----------


## .

,   15    .      14

----------


## kegli

> - .  ,       ?


      ,   ,  ,  ?) 

https://www.change.org/p/%D1%81%D0%B...B5%D0%B9#share

----------


## zefiar

,       ,    , -    ,      ,    ,-  .

----------


## sea2211

,  , ,           .......    ?

----------

(((

----------


## Fraxine

-  ,      --  :Wow:     ,    5182   ( ) .

----------


## cabmen

15 .      .

----------


## MikleV

> ,   ,  ,  ?) 
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/%D1%81%D0%B...B5%D0%B9#share


...
    ,    ....
 ,   ?

----------


## MikleV

> ,  , ,           .......    ?


      -     .  ?  ?      ?...     . 
 ..           ,  ,  ,      

   ....     .           -  .   -    ...

----------

,    ?!   .

----------


## fisherman6655

,     .  - . :yes:

----------


## sea2211

> ....     .           -  .   -    ...


.   90- ,    ,         ,  ,    .  ,   ,   -  ,  ,  ,     ,   -  .     ?

----------

> ,    ?!   .


 ,      !

----------


## sea2211

> ,    ?!   .


,         ,     ,      :Frown:

----------


## sea2211

> ,    ?!   .


,         ,     ,      :Frown: 



> .


  :Embarrassment: ?        ?

----------


## .

*sea2211*,     .         ,        ,

----------


## .

.

----------

.,    ?  ?

----------

> ?


..    ..

----------


## .

> ?


.        .

----------

> ?


,  :Smilie:

----------


## MikleV

> .        .


 ,        ,     ,   10     10  .

  ,      ,    ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

** .     ,      * 1  2015* .        ,  .          .
  ,   ,       .      ,    ,   .    ,  ,     **  600 . ., ,   ,     .
  ,             , -  .
http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5460e350cbb20ffb9cf9014d
http://www.1sns.ru/materials/news/mu...olko-v-moskve/
,               , 14 . ,         ,      ,      ,      14  2014 . **   ,           .
http://www.regnum.ru/news/polit/1864609.html

----------

!      ,  -   ! 
,-,    ,    ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 600 .


,        ?   ,      50%  ,    ,       60 .,     ,       600 .,      - ?
600 .  10%      !

----------

:

  ...
          - ...    ...       :

-     
-      
-       
-   ,       ,  ,   -    ,      
-                   ,       .
-     ,  ,     
-   
-   
-  

     ?

PS     -     ,           . -   - ...

----------


## deklarant_

> !      ,  -   ! 
> ,-,    ,    ,   .


..         ** ,    15    .       .         .
 , , ,       . :            30%, :        .       :      .
      ,         .   ,  ,              6   6  ,       -  .   ,     ,        .
    ,  ** ,     15 , ** .(7.11.2014)
http://www.novayagazeta.ru/economy/66004.html?print=1

----------


## cabmen

,         ,          -   , ..            .           ?     ?

----------


## .

> -   ,


    .  ,   ,       




> 


     ,  .          .   .

----------

> ,         ,          -   , ..            .           ?     ?


     .

----------

,   ,     ,     ,      ,     ,      ?  ,  ?    ,     ,  ? 

//  ))))

----------


## 8

> 120 ..  , 12 ,  (  ,  ) 50-70 .  !


    120 2. 
  ? 
     12  ?

----------


## .

**,    ?   ,   .       ?    .

----------


## .

*8*, ,         .       70 .      .

----------


## 8

> *8*, ,         .       70 .      .


-          126 2.
 12 .       , 
      ? 
    ?     ?

----------


## .

> 12 .       ,


   ? 




> ?


 .   ,      , , , ,  . 
,          . , ,     .   .

----------


## 8

> , ,     .   .


      ,      
    12    ?  
    ,   "     "

----------


## deklarant_

,                .              ,    :       ,  
             .           .   1920-      ,       ,            ,         .

----------


## sea2211

,        1.,       ,       "  " :Smilie:  ? ,

----------


## sea2211

,   / (   )  .      .        ?    ,              -     .?      ?

----------


## zak1c



----------

> 


  ,   .,   ,  ,     -    .     !!!

----------


## sea2211

> -


      +     ( +  ).     , .        .         ,   11-,  -14 , 15.    31   ,         2015     ,   600 ..  ..

----------


## Oks_m

,  :
http://www.vedomosti.ru/finance/news...lozhennyj-sbor

----------

> ,  :
> http://www.vedomosti.ru/finance/news...lozhennyj-sbor


        ,      10 ,         50 !

----------

> ,        1.,


   "" 6 .

----------

-, -    ...      .

----------

> 120 2. 
>   ? 
>      12  ?


   ,    .
    ,    

   ,

----------

> -          126 2.
>  12 .       , 
>       ? 
>     ?     ?


        . ,   (,  ), 3 ,    ,  ,    2 ,  ,  ,  ( )        -  12 .    ,  (    ,    ), , ,    40-50 . .  ,         /.15-20 .,     ,       ,      .

----------

,               50    ()    3 ,   , ,   .    -    12-13     .       10 - 11 % .

----------


## MikleV

> ,  :
> http://www.vedomosti.ru/finance/news...lozhennyj-sbor


      ....

  :  "   ,    ,    .         ,  ,      ."

        50 2 - 120 000   .   - 600 000 (   ).    !  5,   ...

----------


## Fraxine

**, ,   :yes:     ,    2013 .,       , ..       (     ).  ,   12   .     4- .       .
      ???

----------


## MikleV

> ,      * 1  2015* .        ,  . ....


  , ,  ,   :    ,      (      0  1000%)     ?   ?
 :     ,    1 ,      ,  -.  ,  ,     -  , ..  ,   .    ?     ...

----------


## sea2211

> "" 6 .


?         /   1 . :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

> ?     ...


    6 .

----------


## Vladimrus

> "" 6 .


  .     .    .  .     - .
P.S.  ,   ,     , .    ,  ( ),     .    , 200 ,   -    (  10 .   "  ").   ,   ,     ,  .  ,   ,   .             (, IT,    . . . :Smilie: ). ..    200 ,   .          -  .   ,        . :yes:

----------

> .     .    .  .     - .


  ...   




> ...           50 .     6 . . * * ,  ( )  600 . .  .
> 
> http://top.rbc.ru/economics/05/11/20...b20f5618a6ea9d

----------


## Vladimrus

,  ,   ,    . .  , ,   ,    - ,    " ".
    -   ,    .   .
P.S.  "" -   - * .*    .    .
   ,       .    . ""  .

----------


## _lyly_

(.)       ?
  ?   !?

     " ",   , ?

----------


## sea2211

> ,


    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## .

> " ",


    ,      24.07.2007 N 209- "        "

----------


## _lyly_

> ,      24.07.2007 N 209- "        "


  , 

    ?!  ?        ?!

----------

> ,


..   ,   6%,       (),      - ,            (     ) -     ?  ,       .

----------


## Linuxoid

http://top.rbc.ru/economics/12/11/2014/54634945cbb20fc586902122#xtor=AL-[internal_traffic]--[rbc.ru]-[main_body]-[item_3]

----------


## cabmen

(   ),      .      ,     . :Frown:

----------


## Vladimrus

. ,  .  . "  ". "  ".  ,    . ,      ,      .     ?   ,  ( )   ( ,   ),   - .   - "  ". ,     ,     .    .

----------

?          ,    .  .

----------


## Gold fish

,  .  , .. ,          .  10000   :Smilie: 

http://www.change.org/p/%D0%BE%D1%82...share_petition

----------


## sea2211

> ..   ,   6%,       (),      - ,            (     ) -     ?  ,       .


    ,   ?      ,      ?

----------


## sea2211

> . ,  .  . "  ". "  ".


 ?        ,      .:   ,   ) :Smilie: .

----------


## Vladimrus

> ?        ,      .:


  .    ,   .  ,       -  -   (). 
   ,   ,  .    ,   ,     . 



> ,   ).


,   - " ",  - .    ,    ,   .        .   - . 
P.S.     -       -   .    ,    ,     :Smilie: 
    ,   .   12 - ,    ,  ,  .      -  :Smilie: .  - , , ()    ,   -  ,  ,  ,  ??

----------

:    ,          ....    .

----------

> ,   ?      ,      ?


,   ...
      ,      .     ,     ,     .

----------

> .    ,   .  ,       -  -   (). 
>    ,   ,  .    ,   ,     . 
> 
> ,   - " ",  - .    ,    ,   .        .   - . 
> P.S.     -       -   .    ,    ,    
>     ,   .   12 - ,    ,  ,  .      - .  - , , ()    ,   -  ,  ,  ,  ??


  -  , .   -  ,  -. 
  - ,  ,  .

----------


## _lyly_

> ,


    ?
 ,  ,    ,    600 ?!

----------


## _lyly_

?  ?

----------

http://rbctv.rbc.ru/#xtor=AL-[internal_traffic]--[top.rbc.ru]-[head]

----------

http://rbctv.rbc.ru/#xtor=AL-[internal_traffic]--[top.rbc.ru]-[head]

----------


## .

> ,   - " ",  - .


 ..  ?  :Wink:             ,   .     ,        ,      :Wink:

----------


## cabmen

.    ,      .        ?        ?       .    .

----------


## housewife

> .    ,      .        ?        ?       .    .


  .        -        .

----------


## Vladimrus

> ..  ?             ,   .     ,        ,


,   . :Smilie:     ,      . ..    -    . ?  .    ,  -  ,   .    .       -  .  . ?  .
 ,  ,    , ,  - .   .    .   ?  ?

----------


## .

> ,      .


       ,       . 




> .


    (    ,  ).       ,              . 
      .       .

----------


## Vladimrus

> .       .


 ,   ,   .  ,     .    .     .

----------

,    :  .

    "", "", "Auchan", ""  . -  (  ).     .      (     -  )   .

 ,   ( " ")      .             .

.., ,      .

     .     .

   ""-?

----------


## .

> ,   ( " ")      .


      ,          .   ,   ?




> .


     ? 

 -        :Frown:

----------

> ,          .   ,   ?


   .    .




> ?


     .        .

----------


## sea2211

,        .          .  ,  22   ? 
   .           ,  ,   ?    ? :Smilie:

----------


## sea2211

http://www.duma.gov.ru/structure/deputies/131121/ -   ,              01.01.2013  31.12.2013

----------


## sea2211

> http://www.duma.gov.ru/structure/deputies/131121/ -   ,              01.01.2013  31.12.2013


 

,        ,       ""(   ) 



_             .       ,      -    .  ,                    ,     -,   .

  ,     , ,  .    .    ,    ,         ,  ,    λ,   .

   ,          ,       .  ,       ,      ,     .         ,   ._

----------

.
,  ,     -.
    ,      .
     .

----------


## _lyly_

** !!!!!!!!

----------

,    ...    -  .

----------

> .    ,   .  ,       -  -   (). 
>    ,   ,  .    ,   ,     . 
> 
> ,   - " ",  - .    ,    ,   .        .   - . 
> P.S.     -       -   .    ,    ,    
>     ,   .   12 - ,    ,  ,  .      - .  - , , ()    ,   -  ,  ,  ,  ??


..       - ? ,  , ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ...    -  .


 2004        40-50%, ..   ,         ,   .

----------


## cabmen

> ** !!!!!!!!


   -       ,             (       ""-    ,   ""  ,      ),     ,      .        .

----------

,      !)

----------


## sea2211

> -       ,             (       ""-    ,   ""  ,      ),     ,      .        .


   ,           ?          ( 110   ),       1% (1)   (   )

    ?    ?   2000-         ,        -     , .     .           .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 2000-


   ,   .

----------


## sea2211

> ,   .


   .           .    ,

----------


## MikleV

> .....  ,       ,      ,     .         ,   .[/I]


            (http://duma.mos.ru/ru/40/regulation_projects/9546).  ,      .       2015  120000 (  50 2).      120000   2400000 (   )   600000 (  )

     , ....    ....

----------


## MikleV

http://opora.ru/news/federal/739-nal...t-razvernutsya

   : - -  - - ...    :       .
  :       ,    ..

....

----------


## Fraxine

> ....


 ,  :Wow:

----------


## _lyly_

> ,


 :yes:

----------


## .

,      .   .        150.   1    :Wink: 
 
     605370-6         ,        -      .

----------


## MikleV

.....   ....

  ,        -   .       ...   ,   ,     ,   "  "                   ,    .

    -    ,   .  50 2  -  600000  .
,       50 2,     ....

     . ,,   90% .

....

----------


## _lyly_

!?

----------


## .

*_lyly_*,   ?      .

----------


## cabmen

-      ,         ,  , ,            .          - .    ,     .         ?
     -         , ,   , , ,        . ()   10 -20    (  )    .    .           .

----------


## sea2211

> 2015  120000


     2 . :Smilie:

----------


## MikleV

> 2 .


  ,   ?


2 -    .    6%, .. 120 000.

..        ,   502     2000000 (     ).           2 400 000  ... .

 ,       ,             .

----------


## .

> 2 .


  .         120000  ))

----------


## sea2211

> ,   ?
> 
> 
> 2 -    .    6%, .. 120 000.


 -,    2. (    ,        ),    .   - .      ,     ( ,    ,     400  )?

----------


## MikleV

> -,    2. (    ,        ),    .   - .      ,     ( ,    ,     400  )?


: http://www.klerk.ru/doc/300314


---...   ... :-)
  -   .   - 6%  .     4000 000 - 240 000 !

 ...       ...

     ,  ,  .      .....

----------


## .

> -,    2.


    .        10  .





> 


      ))

----------


## sea2211

> .        10  .


 400000*6%=24000   ???   ?        , .. ,    .     http://www.nalog.ru/rn64/taxation/taxes/patent/




> .....


 -  :Frown:

----------


## MikleV

*sea2211*,     .

----------


## sea2211

> sea2211,     .


 , ,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## Vladimrus

> ,      .


 , ,    ,   .         0. ..  -  600 .
 - .  .  ,     .     ,    .

----------


## _lyly_

MikleV,          ?!

               ?!

----------


## .

> , ,    ,   .


 .  ,   ,         ?   ,    ?




> 0.


         ? ..    ?

----------


## MikleV

*_lyly_*,          -       .


*Vladimrus*,    "  ...".   ,      .    ,         - ,   .

----------

> ,


         ? 
  ()     

       ,           .

----------


## cabmen

> , ,    ,   .         0. ..  -  600 .
>  - .  .  ,     .     ,    .


   ,  ......         ,      0  - 600 000.        ,  ?          .

----------


## sea2211

> sea2211,     .


  ,    , .  ,       50 .,       ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vladimrus

> .


     - " ".  .  :Smilie:   , , ** .         .



> ,   ,         ?


          ,     -   .     .
:
,   "",    ?  :Wink: 



> ? ..    ?


       .     ,  ,   600 .   - .   - .
..    ,    "  "
 -         ?
 - . .

----------


## .

> ,     -   .


    . 




> ,  ,   600 .


   ,    ,  ,         . 

       ,     ,        ?  :Frown:  ,   ,  -  , ...

----------


## MikleV

> .     ,  ,   600 .   - .   - .
> .


 , , ,    ,    -    .
   -   .

        ,   ,   ,       0%  () 1000%  .

   ?    ?

----------


## MikleV

*sea2211*,    , ,  http://www.klerk.ru/doc/300314

      -    .     ...

----------


## Vladimrus

(  .   ,     ,     .  -  .    .    ?    ,   ,  " "      .  -     .    ?).     .      .   , ,   .
   ,  ,  ,  .  ,      ,  ,      . ,     ,    .       .



> , , ,    ,    -    .
>    -   .


   ? 



> ,        .  ,         20      2015        6  600 . .,       10 .


   .      .
 ,  ,    .

----------


## .

> , ,   .


      ,  .

----------


## kocou001

""     "".  ,          .            ,        .      , -      .    , , , (  )     .          100000$  .      .    ?       .

----------


## Vladimrus

> ,  .


   .    ( ,  ).   - .

----------


## kubanec

> 4)     ,   ,    -     ,      ,       ;


,   ,   ,    ? ..     .

----------


## YourS

-      , ,    ,           ,     ,     .....         .... ,   . ,     -  ,        ...

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

,      ,   ,      ....   ,     ,       ? 
   150      ...   , ..             ()    ,       , ..    .

----------


## .

*Larisa Scvortsova*,    .        .    ,   ,   .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> *Larisa Scvortsova*,    .        .    ,   ,   .


  :yes:  , ...
       ,   !

----------


## sea2211

> 


       ,  +.     . ,    ,  ,    ,  -   ,   :Frown: .    



> ,


   ,     ,     ,       50 . :Wink:

----------


## _lyly_

> ,      ,   ,      ....   ,     ,       ? 
>    150      ...   , ..             ()    ,       , ..    .




           ,      (  )

----------


## _lyly_

> ,  +.     . ,    ,  ,    ,  -   ,  .    
> 
>    ,     ,     ,       50 .



           50 .       (   )	1 &#178;   	6 000

----------

"            "?
(   , .  .)

----------


## sea2211

,               ,        ... ?

----------


## sea2211

> 50 .


**  50 .

----------


## sea2211

. ,       ,  .        - -   .
,   ,         ,    .     :     23  .  -  6  600  .           .   :     10     .        :       .    ,     ,    .  ,   ,      ,     .     .      ,          ,     .           .         - . ,                18 .

----------


## cabmen

.        (  )  ,               .      - .

----------


## .

> ,


,      ?

----------

,      ,   .       ,         .  ,  ,  ,  ,           .

----------


## .



----------


## MikleV

-    .      -    -   .    ,           ...

  ,   ,      ,    ,         .
    - .      -  - .    .   -    . ,   ,     .         -   .
  ,       ,        -, ..     .     ,     .         300000    .
           ,    ,     .       -         .
..         .      .
, ,        ..

-   ,       ...

,       ?   -     :-(

----------


## Linuxoid

: http://top.rbc.ru/economics/14/11/2014/546601aecbb20f63504d3c50#xtor=AL-[internal_traffic]--[rbc.ru]-[main_body]-[item_1]

----------


## YourS

,       . ,     .     ,       . ,     ,   .   ,         -    ...

----------


## deklarant_

.   ,        ,          10    ,       .
"  ,   .  ,      10   .    ,   ", -  .
"  , ,  . ,  , , ,  ,  -,      .    ,   ,  ,  ", -  , ,              -    .
  ,   ,   -  6    600        -  .  ,  ,          .
,   , ,  2016       ,      - , -  .        2015 .
,     ,       
http://www.interfax.ru/407294

----------


## .

> 2015 .


,         ,      1 ?  :Wink:   ,   ,   31 ? 
  ,  ,    ()

----------

,  . .  15 ..    -  17  . (1800*15*1.672*(0.97*0.86*0.5)*3)*0.15=8473 .*3      3000.  .
      150 (600/4)?! 133   ,    44 , ... .   ,     20-50    .   ,   . 
6     9 ...       .

    ,  . ,     .    .

----------


## 8

> 


  ,  ,    .

----------


## Lenorka

> http://www.duma.gov.ru/structure/deputies/131121/ -   ,              01.01.2013  31.12.2013


 ,...    ,   10      .       .

----------

10   ?   ?

----------

> ,  ,    .


   . .

    ,    ,   ,     :  ,  ,    ( )  ..      - ,     .

    :         ,     - ,  .

  , ,    .

----------

> ,         ,      1 ?


 . 




> ,   ,   31 ?


   ,   1   :Frown:

----------


## Lomik

-    ,    ,          ,    ,          ,      ,      ?   ,      ,         20 ,   ,      10 - 20    ,   ,     ?

  ,         -         600 . .  ,     6 . .,        2015        ,     .

----------


## housewife

> 13  2014 .        605370-6              ,                527250-6           (        ,          ).


 (    ).

    :   .doc     26 (    )  22.   ,     ,   ,     .   . 

  527250-6,        .

----------


## cabmen

> ,      10 - 20    ,   ,     ?


   ,      ""   .     .  -  ""      ? .

----------


## .

*housewife*,     ,             .    .   ,     ,  , ,

----------


## sea2211

, ,         .       ,    -  .,   - +.  ,    ,    .      -  "        ".     " , !" (,      .       99 , !       ! )  ,       ,    ,    600  .     .   -        ,      !?      ?         ,  - ,       ,    .
  - ,    .     .       ??       ,            .   ?????  ,   ,         ,    ,     .  .........?

----------


## Urz

,    
,           
,      ,    ,     
 .       
        .  
               ,
           ,      
     .  , ,
 ,     ,  ,  ,  
.

:
   --         .  
    ,        --   
 --            ,
      ,               
,     ,    
    ...
--  ",      
   ,  ,  ,    
      ,          
  ,    .  
   ,          
           ,
       ,     
      ".
 .

----------


## Anton P.

> ,   ,   -  6    600        -  .  ,  ,          .
> ,   , ,  2016


,       **   , ..    150 .  .    16 .  . ..    10 (!!!) .
    4 , , ,    .

, ,       .

,  ,     ,     ,  ""   .

----------


## housewife

12.11.2014.  ,  .

----------


## Anton P.

,  ,         .
,  , 40 ..
    , .
1)  - 600/4=150 .
2)   - 6.*40./4=60 . (  ""  )
3) ...

----------


## .

*housewife*,  .    ,

----------


## 8

> ,          
>   ,    .          
>            ,
>        ,     
>       ".
>  .


        2013 
 - ,  , ,    ,  18 .
    4 
 ( , )
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nieders...sergeb%C3%BChr

----------


## housewife

12.11.2014 - https://www.oprf.ru/ru/press/conference/1364

  ,      ,      ,    ,   10     ,       .

      _12112014.doc

----------


## .

> 2013


     ,   .

----------

housewife,   .

----------


## .

,      ,    ,    22         :Wink:     ,     - ,   .

----------


## 8

> ,   .


     ,   .           ,     .
          ,   .
    (   ?)     .

----------


## .

> ,   .


    , ..   .   ,  .  ? 



> -

----------


## 8

> , ..   .   ,  .  ?


   ()        . 
 ,   .      .

               .
    .

  ,      .

----------


## doggy

,      .             : ,     ,        , ,      .  ,       .         ,   ,  .  - , ,  ,     .
 -     "  ".           .  3 ,    ,     / , -       (  ,    2 ),  ,    ( ),         .

----------


## cabmen

,     -.      .     ,  -    .          ,    .

----------


## .

> ()        .


         . ,   ?  .     ,     .




> ,      .


      ))         .   ,          .      ,    ,    .

----------


## lanalana

> . ,   ?  .     ,     .
> 
>       ))         .   ,          .      ,    ,    .


--)))  ,       .   .    ,   ,   ,    ,      ,        .          .     .       .  .    .     ,   ,       .   6     .    ,   ,       .

----------


## .

> --)))  ,       .   .


      .   -       ,    .       .
     - .     . 
     .         .  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## doggy

,   ,    (     )  ,     " ". ,   ,  ,   -  ?

----------

2015     ,    ,   .   2016?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   ,


     ,    ,     ??? 
,  ,      35 .   ,     -, - ,     .  -   .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,


     -  .

----------


## Vladimrus

,     -   . .         .       . ,    ,   1 .   .    ?
  ,   .  . 50 .   .    .     . 
P.S.    ,  ,   ,        ,    ?     .

----------


## doggy

,     - .
       2016 . - ,   ,     " "  .

----------


## housewife

> " "


 ,               .

----------

> ,               .


     ?      .

 -   -           ""     . -  - .

----------

6%, ,     10   , . 
 15%,  ,   ,     60 .  ,     .

,  ,    12 %,     5 . 

 .

----------


## Riffraff

,        ,      ,     ,   10   .   .

      2    ,    ,       .   .

      ,        .

----------

> ,        ,      ,     ,   10   .   .
> 
>       2    ,    ,       .   .
> 
>       ,        .


    ,  . ,     .

----------


## housewife

> ?      .
> 
>  -   -           ""     . -  - .


    +  .      .

----------


## .

*housewife*,          .      ,        :Frown:

----------


## Riffraff

, ,  ,    ,   ,        ,  .

----------

,    ?  ?    , ,    ?

----------

?

----------


## sea2211

....    ,     ,   "/  ",    :Frown:

----------


## housewife

*sea2211*,   , 18.11,   .

----------


## housewife

> *housewife*,          .      ,


  ,      ?      (   ,    ),   ,     .     ,      .

----------


## MikleV

> ,      ? .....


-.     .

   "  ", "  ", "  -  ".   ,    ,        ,     ,  ,       .

  :      ?
      !

----------


## housewife

> ?


 , ..  2  ,      -   .     -    -  .

----------

> 


. 
 :  . :  .




> +  .


?     .     ?




> .


  ?          ?    .

:      ,      ,    --.
    .
         ...

----------


## housewife

> :      ,      ,    --.


 ,        .

----------


## afon

,    ,      -     ,    (  ).    ,    ,    .

----------

> ,        .


 *housewife*  15.11.2014, 12:38 ("    :   .doc ")




> 33.       
> 
>  410.   
> 
> 1.	       (     ) ** ,                            . 
>     , -            ,                           .

----------

> ,    ,      -     ,


? 


> .............  ** 
> 
> ..............
> 
> 
> 2.   ,    ,   *  2- *

----------


## afon

> ?


,         ,        :Frown:

----------


## deklarant_

. 
http://top.rbc.ru/economics/17/11/20...ccbf0#xtor=AL-

----------


## tu-tu

",  ,        ,         ."   ,      ,        ?

----------

http://ria.ru/economy/20141117/1033700005.html
     :



> ""-              .
>    -     ,         .  .     *    ,     ,   * ."- . "


       ,    ?       ? :Frown:

----------

:
            ?

----------


## MikleV

,      -   .... ( http://top.rbc.ru/economics/17/11/20...ccbf0#xtor=AL-[internal_traffic]--[rbc.ru]-[main_body]-[main_item]-[title] )

1 -   
2 -   
3 -    2014

 ,    ,         ,       .
 600000      ...

 ,          : http://duma.mos.ru/ru/40/regulation_projects/9546

     502   2         ,    1.4   ,     .

,  , ...

----------

,

----------


## 71

-   ,    6%   1   .

----------


## cabmen

.      - "      ".      ,      .

----------


## housewife

> 17  2014 .          527250-6           (        ,          ).


        .




> 411.  
> 1. ...
> 2.      ,         (    , -  ) * ,   ,                 * .





> 415.  
> 
> 1.         (    , -  )              . 
>  ,   ,   , *       ,                    ,   3 .*
> 
> 2.           1                ,   1  3  346.43  .
> 
> 3.  ,              50       ,    ,      ,     1            ,              ,             50       , *  3 ,   50*.
> 
> ...


     .      ,     .     .      "  25      ".           01  2015.

----------


## housewife

** ,        .. )) 


> ,        , -  ,      ** .

----------


## .

-     .     



> _)    3  34611   "  ,    "   ",         ,   ,      7  3782     ,     10  3782  ";


           .

----------


## kegli

> .


,    ?   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kegli

> _)    3  34611   "  ,    "   ",         ,   ,      7  3782     ,     10  3782  ";


     ,

----------


## Vladimrus

> ,      -   .... ( http://top.rbc.ru/economics/17/11/20...ccbf0#xtor=AL-[internal_traffic]--[rbc.ru]-[main_body]-[main_item]-[title] )
> .


    .  .  ,     .  :Smilie:    ,    ,    "".
P.S.      " ",      ,    (      :Smilie: ))).       .  ,   - " " :Smilie: 
  ""  .

----------


## .

> ,    ?


 ,        ,    ,   . ..            ,

----------

> ** ,        .. ))


     .
     ,   - .

----------


## Vladimrus

> ,   - .


   .      . ,  ,     .       .   ,  - .  .

----------


## kegli

> ,        ,    ,   . ..            ,


...!

----------


## MikleV

> .....      " ", .......


   :-)

----------


## Vladimrus

.    .   ,    ,   ,     -      ( ,       ,   .).   ,       5000      50000.    ,  ,  .   .
   ,    ,    -     ,    . ,   ,          .

----------


## housewife

> .
>      ,   - .


 -    ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## housewife

*Vladimrus*,       .       50 %  20 %.      ,      .      ,  ,  ,       ,   ""  .    ,       90 % .

----------


## Lomik

,      ,            ?

----------

"",  ""  -  ?

----------

> .      . ,  ,     .       .   ,  - .  .


 . , , .

----------


## housewife

*Lomik*,       .            .     ,    .

----------

"             ,       .
 ,  ,        ,     . 

               .        ,    .

       50 . ,           1 .                             50 . ,   50.    ,  ,    550   1 .    .

 , 14 ,    -       ,      ."

              2015 ,       ,                  

  ,   ,      ,         ?

----------

,   ,      ??    ,   .   ,    ??

----------


## sea2211

> ,   ,      ??    ,   .   ,    ??


    ,   ,

----------

.
   - -    .   -    ,    ,        .

----------


## sea2211

> .
>   - -    .   -    ,    ,        .


  ,   ,

----------

> ,   ,


            .      ....

----------


## sea2211

> .      ....


     ,       - _.        . ,          .       :Frown:

----------


## housewife

> ,   ,      ??    ,   .   ,    ??


, ,       .

----------

,      118 . .,      ?

----------


## sea2211

-          (),    (   ), ...        ,    (),       .    .....         5

----------


## ViviaMa

> ,        ,    ,   .


  ,   ?

----------

,        ?


 :Frown:

----------


## ViviaMa

> ,        ,    ,   .
>   ,   ?


    ,

----------


## .

> ,   ?


,       . ..     ,    .     .       ,

----------


## _lyly_

!       ?

----------


## papazobl

.   ,       ,      .

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## doggy

50   . .   50- ?
   :    -  ,   -    ?   -               .

----------


## papazobl

- ,               .

----------


## housewife

> 50- ?


     29,25 . .  ,   - 30 . . ..       .     .


> - ,               .


  ,        ,        2018 . ,  ,   . -   30 .      50 ..   .    ,  ,  30 .     .

----------


## housewife

,  30 .    -   -  600 . .

----------


## mmm680

.      , 350 . -  .       - 6%.   ,   01.01.2015,  ,            ?         , .  -  .,       - ,  .

----------


## housewife

> , .  -  .,       - ,  .


     .  -  ,     . .   .      , .

----------

,  ,         "" ,    ,   ....    ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .      , 350 . -  .       - 6%.   ,   01.01.2015,  ,            ?         , .  -  .,       - ,  .

----------


## _50

> -    ?


  .         ,       . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> -  ,     . .   .      , .


   .       ,    ,  .     ,      ,       .

----------


## Varvara22

,    ,    ?   .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Varvara22

?

----------


## housewife

*.*, .

----------


## .

> ?


      .        .          :Frown:

----------


## YourS

> .       ,    ,  .     ,      ,       .


, , ,      . ,  6%  ,      270 . ..      2015 .       ? ,  ,          ?

----------


## .

> . ,  6%  ,      270 . ..      2015 .       ?


     2015 .  2014       29.11.2013 N 772-
(.  22.10.2014) "     ,          ,  2014 ",

----------


## Varvara22

.!     !   !

----------


## YourS

> 2015 .  2014       29.11.2013 N 772-
> (.  22.10.2014) "     ,          ,  2014 ",


.        ,          ,    ?

----------


## .

,     . , -,     ,    ,

----------


## YourS

*.*,  . , , ,       - ,    ... :Frown:

----------


## Urz

-  ,   ,    (..   ).
 ,  ,        .

----------

???

----------


## deklarant_

> ???


     (    )   ,      .         .
   ,      .        .          550    .
      ,    . ,       ,      . ,    ,           ,       .      , ,    ,      .
http://www.fontanka.ru/2014/11/17/170/

----------


## venera-m

!  ,    ,       ( ( )    9 ..         ?           ? (        :  3-  :

        ;
        ;

  ?

----------


## venera-m

!  ,    ,       ( ( )    9 ..         ?           ? (        :  3-  :

        ;
        ;

  ?

----------

, 6%.-      111000 .  ...   ,  -      90 000.      ,   .  , ,  95,      -  ... , , ...- .

----------


## .

> 


     .         ,      ,        




> ?


 .         ,    .     2014         .     ,

----------


## sea2211

> ,  30 .    -   -  600 . .


 ))   36 000

----------


## sea2211

?       -    ,  ,    ,      .       ,      ?

----------

,   .      . -   .
    -  6%  ,  50%  .      - 100%   50%?
-  ,            .

----------

,   ,         1  2016 ?

----------


## Lomik

-     ,       ,     ,        ?              ,     , ,  ,   ,  ,   ,     ,           .

----------


## _lyly_

> 29,25 . .  ,   - 30 . . ..       .     .  ,        ,        2018 . ,  ,   . -   30 .      50 ..   .    ,  ,  30 .     .


        ?!

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

,       ? 
    ,     ,    50 ..,    ,       . 
    ?      ?   .....   ....

----------


## deklarant_

> ?      ?   .....   ....


  #407

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> #407


!

----------


## housewife

> ,       ,      .


   ,        /.

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> ,        /.


     ,    ,      ,         ?    ,    ....
    .

----------


## deklarant_

,      .  1  2015         ,    , -  .

----------

???
, 18    .                 ,         .

----------


## .



----------


## .

.     (    ),     .   "  ,   ,    - "?      .                 ,    (  )?   ,     ? 
   -     ( ),         ,      .            .      (),       .

----------

,    ???

----------


## .

.

----------

)))))) "  " ))))))))))   )))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> )))))) "  "


, ,  - ,   :Big Grin:

----------

2016 ?

----------


## .

2015      .  ,

----------

*.* 
    ...

----------


## 765

!          ?    ,             .

----------

,   ....

----------


## Exo

!
          ,   ,   ?
, -   ,  ... ...  :Wow:

----------

- ?  ,      )  ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ....


,   ,      :Wow: 




> 


,   ,      ,    / .        " "... ,    ?     ?  :Wow:

----------


## mirka

,    ?   ?    ,         ?

----------


## 55

!     ?   "  " ?

----------


## .

.       :Frown:

----------


## balabolec

?   

...           ,     ,  ,      ,

----------

> ...           ,     ,  ,      ,


      ?

----------


## .

> ...           ,     ,  ,      ,


     .

----------

?

----------


## .

?

----------

(  ):
 ,      ?   .     ?           ,              , ?               ,     .  ,   ?  .  ,   .   ?

----------

,     -? :Dash2:

----------

> (  ):
>  ,      ?   .     ?           ,              , ?               ,     .  ,   ?  .  ,   .   ?


       ?   ?

----------

,
    ?   .      .
      ?

----------

> 2015      .  ,


...    ?     2015  ...
 :Frown:

----------


## kocou001

.
1. ,  ?(     )
2.     ,        ?
         )))        ,      (((.
P.S.  .

----------


## Anton P.

> , ?               ,     .


  .    1,5 . .  -,    -    . , my ass.

----------

,    ,      ?

----------

.  -  ,  -   ,  -  ...

----------


## deklarant_

> .
> 1. ,  ?(     )
> 2.     ,        ?
>          )))        ,      (((.
> P.S.  .

----------


## nik876

https://www.change.org/p/%D0%BE%D1%8...81%D1%82%D0%B8


  ,      ?

----------

, ,    , :


> ,    ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,    , :


           ?

----------

> ?


 -,       ,   .  ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> https://www.change.org/p/%D0%BE%D1%8...81%D1%82%D0%B8
>   ,      ?


  ,       ,    ,  -

----------

500     10            ?  :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> -,       ,   .  ,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

:  +.   60 ..,      - 500.,  , , ,     .
   60 ..      500? ,  ?

----------

> 


  :  ,           ,   ..           .

----------


## YourS

,    . , ..            ,       () .     .

----------


## deklarant_

,   , ,    ,    2015    .       :       ,      .  http://top.rbc.ru/own_business/19/11...814b3#xtor=AL-

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## deklarant_

> :  ,           ,   ..           .


,     :
  ,     :
1)      ,     (     ,    ,   );
2)      ;
3)      ,   ;
4) ,      ;
         .
:
  :
, , ,        ,       ,     ;
      , -  ....
    ,   ,    -     ,      ,   ,     ; 
         ...

----------


## 8989

> ,     :
>   ,     :
> 1)      ,     (     ,    ,   );
> 2)      ;
> 3)      ,   ;
> 4) ,      ;
>          .
> :
>   :
> ...


         ?

----------


## _lyly_

> 500     10            ?



!!!!!!!!!!!      !
          ,   ????????????

----------

,       ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,    ?


    527250-6            17.11.2014.



> 2.       ,         (    , -  )  ,   ,                  .

----------

> .      ,


      10 . ?

----------


## .



----------


## papazobl

(   )  6% (  .).  .   ,    ,            6%   +    ,                ?

----------


## sea2211

:Frown: . "   "

----------


## .

> 


 .

----------


## zak1c

> 


   +  ?

----------


## sea2211

> +  ?


  ,          :Frown: .  ,            .

----------


## sea2211

> +  ?


  ,          :Frown: .  ,            .

----------


## .

.      .     ,  .

----------


## zak1c

*sea2211*,  --

----------


## sea2211

> 


      .    .

----------


## sea2211

> .


       ?

----------


## .

? )))

----------


## sea2211

> ? )))


    .             .   ,   ,       ,  ,   .      "  5 ".    .      ,   ,   .      ?   ,          :Frown:

----------


## kubanec

1    
 31  2012   53    
 1
   1:
1)  10  11    :
	10.	       (          ):		
		1)    3,5  ();	600	
		2)    3,5   5,0  ();	1000	
		3)    5,0   10,0  ();	1500	
		4)    10,0 	3000	

	11.	       (          ):		
		1)        5 (); 	300	
		2)       6  8 ();	1000	
		3)       9  16 ();	1500	
		4)       16 	2000	
2)  19  19.1    :
	19.	   ()  , ,  ,       (          ):		
		1)  50 .  (),  :		
		) ,       ;	750	
		)   ,   ,       ;	350	
		) ,   , -, , -, , -, , -    ;	500	

		2)  50 .   100 .  (),  :		
		) ,       ;	1500	
		)   ,   ,       ;	700	
		) ,   , -, , -, , -, , -    ;	1000	
		3)  100 .   200 .  (),  :		
		) ,       ;	2250	
		)   ,   ,       ;	1050	
		) ,   , -, , -, , -, , -    ;	1500	
		4)  200 .   300 .  (),  :		
		) ,       ;	4500	
		)   ,   ,       ;	2100	
		) ,   , -, , -, , -, , -    ;	3000	
		5)  300 .   600 .  (),  :		
		) ,       ;	7500	
		)   ,   ,       ;	3500	
		) ,   , -, , -, , -, , -    ;	5000	
		6)  600 . ,  :		
		) ,       ;	10000	
		)   ,   ,       ;	7000	
		) ,   , -, , -, , -, , -    	10000	
	19.1. 	   ()  ,       (          ):		
		1)   100 .  ;	1000	
		2)  100 .   300 .  ; 	3000	
		3)  300 .   600 .  ;	5000	
		4)  600 . 	10000	;
3)  62  63    :	

	62.	 ,             50 .       (           ),  : 		
		1) ,       ;	4000	
		2)   ,   ,       ;	1400	
		3) ,   , -, , -, , -, , -    	2000	

	63.	 ,      ,    ,       ,        (           ),  :		
		1) ,       ;	5400	
		2)   ,   ,       ;	1890	
		3) ,   , -, , -, , -, , -    	2700	
4)   63.1  :

	63.1.	     (           )	2700	
5)  64    :	
	64.	  ,              50 .       (            ),  :		

		1) ,       ;	6000	
		2)   ,   ,       ;	2100	
		3) ,   , -, , -, , -, , -    	3000	
 2 
      1  2015 ,             .

----------


## sea2211

*kubanec*,     ?     ?

----------


## housewife

> (   )  6% (  .).  .   ,    ,            6%   +    ,                ?


                  . ,   .     ( ) -   , ,       ,    .

----------


## housewife

*sea2211*,      ?    .




> *3.1.       * 
> 
>     20  2013  62 "     1     31  2012   53 "   "
> 
> *3.2.        *

----------


## deklarant_

> *kubanec*,     ?     ?


  62  2000,   1400  4000    
 63  2700,  1890-5400

----------


## kubanec

,     -    .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

,      ?

----------


## sea2211

*kubanec*,  .  ,   ,      ,       ( 2000,  1400).

----------


## sea2211

> ,      ?


   +

----------


## housewife

*kubanec*,   ,      ?

----------

> kubanec,     ?     ?


*sea2211*,   65  .  -      ?
     ,  . )

----------

*housewife*, http://duma.mos.ru/ru/40/regulation_projects/9546

----------

> ,         .  ,            .


   ?     .

----------


## housewife

**, .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> +


      .... ,    ....

----------


## sea2211

> sea2211,   65  .  -      ?
>      ,  . )


  ,  -      ?     ,     ,     ?      ,     ?    ,          -  .  -,   ,   -.

----------


## housewife

*Larisa Scvortsova*,       ?

----------


## sea2211

> .... ,    ....


  :Frown:     ,

----------


## papazobl

> ,      ?


   ,        ,   + .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> .


.      :Redface: 
  ,      ..    50 ..
      ?   .....
    , - ,    , -  ,   ,   ....        ))
    .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> *Larisa Scvortsova*,       ?

----------


## sea2211

...     ?           ?     ?

----------


## housewife

> , - ,    , -  ,   ,   ....        ))


   ,    ,     ,   .  ,    ,    .

,       ,       ( - )  + ,   + .

----------


## kubanec

,   ..         .....
        .   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .... ,    ....


2.         ,    2  ,   :
      (   , -  )     33         .;
(     527250-6           )

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> ,    ,     ,   .  ,    ,    .
> 
> ,       ,       ( - )  + ,   + .


 !    .

----------


## housewife

*Larisa Scvortsova*, *deklarant_*      .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> 2.         ,    2  ,   :
>       (   , -  )     33         .;
> (     527250-6           )


!!!

----------


## housewife

- . 

  ,   ,  31.12.2014       01.01.2015,   ,  ?       ,       ,           ,           ,   ..

----------

> (   , -  )


,           ?

----------


## housewife

> ,           ?


,  . 

  ,    ,      ,  .

----------

> ,           ?


   ? )

----------

, ,     .

----------

**,      .    ? 
    ,  ,    ( ) .

----------

,    ,   -    ,      .  ,  ,  .   ???   ,   ,  -  , .. .     ,      ...  ,  -  .(((

----------

,       ,       .

----------


## housewife

> ,       ,       .


        .        ,  .        .

----------

,   .   " "

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,   -    ,      .  ,  ,  .   ???   ,   ,  -  , .. .     ,      ...  ,  -  .(((


,     ,    .          .
      ,       ,          . , ,   .          , , .  ,     ,          .      .
         ,    ,   .         ?    ?        ,      ?    .
       .  http://svpressa.ru/economy/article/104401/

----------


## kubanec

.   .        120000  , 10000  . -  .
 ,   (  )   . ,          ,         "".      ,     . ?
      . . ....

----------


## .

> 120000  , 10000  . -  .

----------


## MikleV

.

            .        :

-    .           .  .

-    -         . ..   378.2      , ..   " ,...      ,  ,      " ..     ,      

             ?

----------


## MikleV

> 


,     -    ,   .

..    502 (     ) -      1.5 ,    -   0.7 ,     -   
http://duma.mos.ru/ru/0/news/novosti...logooblojeniya

----------


## .

> ..   378.2      , ..   " ,...


,        :Smilie:       ,      .

----------


## .

,

----------


## kubanec

-   ,   - .    .
  " " -        ?    ?

----------


## MikleV

> ,             ,      .


    ,           (    ). ..        (     -     -?), ..   .  ,       ,          ..      .          .   -    .

  : 1 -       ,      . 2 -      ,       - ,      .

   -     .   ?

----------


## MikleV

> ....
>   " " -        ?    ?


     378.2  .    -      20%    " ,  ,      ".
   ...

  ,          ...

----------


## .

> ,


  :Smilie:   ,      ,       .    .             ,      .    ,   




> -     -?


     2014   .  2015    




> -     .   ?


  -  .      ,       .           ,        ,    .

----------


## YourS

> 378.2  .    -      20%    " ,  ,      ".
> .


 20%         -   .       .7 . 378.2     . , "   1  2  1  " (378.2)     ..2  1 . 378.2,        ,     .    ,     2015 .,     2016 . ,         ,       .10 .378.2     . :Frown:

----------


## Urz

"  ** 
   ,    ,   -    ,      .  ,  ,  .   ???"
"  *kubanec*
 ,   ..         ....."
"  *deklarant*
,     ,    .          .
      ,       ,          . , ,   .          , , .  ,     ,          .      ."  

    ,     -      .  , ,   ..          , , ,    .
  , ,         . 
     .

----------

> .


!  : " !  !"

----------

׸-    ,   18    ,     . - ,         ?    ...    80-,       50 . - 1 000 000  ( 2013)    1 000 000*6%=60 000 /   12 =5 000  . 15 000 ,   8700 .   .   ,      -  .

----------


## .

> , , ,    .


    ?    ,      ?         .

----------


## kubanec

> ....      ,    .


 . 
: 


> ...   ,     . ?

----------


## .

*kubanec*,       .     /

----------


## kubanec

,      ,       !        ?

----------


## YourS

> ,      ,       !        ?


       ,       .                .  ,  - .      ..   ,   ,           .

----------


## .

> ?


  -     ,              .      ,    ?

----------


## sea2211

> ?    ,      ?         .


    ,      ,        2  ,    =0.   ,           (    ,    )

----------


## sea2211

,      ,     .    ,       ,             

: REUTERS 2014
    ,    ,            .             ,       .     ,          .                      .

                      ,                 .        ,     ,    - ,    .

          , ,   ,   ,      ,      -,   ,       -    .        ,          .

                .  ,      ,    .           .  19         ,      ,          .

----------


## sea2211

> ? )))


 1  2015         ,     ,    1,4  ( ,     )  4   ( ).             1,89   5,4  .  ,  ,  ,      .

----------


## _lyly_

!?
   ,    300   ( 10)

----------


## sea2211

> !?
>    ,    300   ( 10)


    ,   -, .       1  :Frown:

----------


## _lyly_

> ,   -, .       1


  ,   1  2015.    ?! :Wow:

----------


## YourS

> ,   1  2015.    ?!


  , , , .   - .     ,             .     , ,    ....

----------

> ,             .     , ,    ....


 
           ,      ,      ,  .        .

!!

----------


## .

> ,      ,      ,


 ,    , ,

----------

411.  
1.       ,         (   , -  ),          (    , -  )   ,      ()        (   , -  ).

     ,     ,  , -   ?

----------

600  ,     .     .       ?   .      .         ?!

----------


## .

**,       600 .,  




> ,  , -   ?


   .      ,          .   ,      ,     .      ,              ,

----------


## Urz

> ?    ,      ?         .


      .  ,   ,      .    -  .       .   ,     -  .

  ,       .   100  .

----------

> ,      ,     .    ,       ,             
> 
> : REUTERS 2014
>     ,    ,            .             ,       .     ,          .


.   ( ),  ** .

----------

> .  ,   ,      .    -  .       .   ,     -  .
> 
>   ,       .   100  .


, ))
:
  ,        , -  ,           .

 ,         15 ?

----------

> .   ( ),  ** .


, ,     ,    .

 .    :      ,  ,   ... 
 , --

----------


## serdgo

,    . ,   ,  ,     , 600    300,  ,     - ,  ,  ,        ,   ..        600 ,   ,  .     2008        15  .   12        .   .   13   ....             - .  ,           ,       .. 

   ,  ,   ,    ,    100 ,     . ,     ,   -, ,  , -       ?        ,   ,       .. ....           .... :Frown:

----------


## gelios-s

,   !   --. ,    (  )     .             .      ,      ,  ,   ,   .   ,  ,    - .  -   ""  "" .    -   .    -   ,    ,    ?     -      ...   ,   ...

----------


## Anton P.

> -      ...


         ,         ,  ,      . ,       15 .. , .
      ,       .   . -, .
  .  , .      .

    ,       ,   ,            ..  ..

----------


## Waadiim

...... ,        ?.......   ,  , , ? :Frown:

----------


## deklarant_

> 2.         ,    2  ,   :
>       (   , -  )     33         .;
> (     527250-6           )


..  ,         ,  31.12.2014       2015  ,        ?

----------


## _50

> 


      .        .
,      2013       (̅) 
 -    3011 . . .
 -     45754 . .
 -       10134 . .
,   1 ..      3365=     ,   3028=    .
         2400=  1 ..    (     ).
      ̅ (. )  .
,      .         ,        . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ..  ,         ,  31.12.2014       2015  ,        ?


         .     ,    ,     ?

----------

,    ( )      2015      1  2016 ?  . .

----------


## .

> ,    ( )      2015


    ?          ?        ,     .   . 
-  ,      ?

----------


## YourS

.   3- .  :Frown:

----------


## cep

, -  .     ?

----------

> .   3- .


 ?

----------


## .

> , -  .     ?


               .,      . ,   .      .          .          ,        :Frown: 



> ,        33     ,      ,   31  , ** ( ),     ()         , **   ,       (     , -  ), ** ,    ,      () .

----------


## .

> ?


 http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(...RN=527250-6&02
,      .    226 ,    237.         :Frown:

----------

, -  ,      (    )?

----------


## .

.      .     ,      .
        .   ,   ?                .

----------


## .

.      .     ,      .
        .   ,   ?                .

----------


## ZZZhanna

*.*,      ,      . , , .

----------


## cep

,      :  (   ),    .       ,     ().    ,

----------


## _50

> 


   ? :Smilie: 



> 





> 1.       ,         (   , -  ),          (    , -  )   ,      ()        (   , -  ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.. ,   **,      ?
   ,      ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:  
   ,        ,        .    ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        ,        .    ,


  , ..    5 .   50 .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

:
           ?

----------

,  ,  ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

> ?


 ? ))




> ,  ,  ,   ,   ?


       ,            .

----------


## _50

> 


     .



> 3.  ,   ,    ,      ,     1     .
> 
> 5.             5  3  346.43  .


      ,       346.43         .            . :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,        ,        .


  ,   ,    ,    .
        ,     .
               ,      .
   :
  - ,   . ,  3  ,    9 . - .  .   -  - ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       346.43


      ?   ,      .
    .    ?

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,   -     :Smilie:  



> -  - ?


  ,     9      ,     (   ,    ?)   9 .

----------


## _50

> ?


    ,    .   ,     ,      /.     (   ),         . :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ?


     :



> **  ( ),     () ,       ,       (     , -  ),     ,    , ** ( )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (   ),


    50 ..,     100 ..     :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

:
    .         - - ,  -  , ,     .   ,   -   ,    -.
    ?   ?   ?   ?

----------


## _50

> 100 ..


       (    ) .          . :Smilie: 




> ?


 ,    .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

...  .... :Scare3: 
  ,      ...
 -  ,      ...

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,   -  ?  :Smilie:          . .     ...
     .      .      .   1            :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  ?


,  :Smilie: 
 :Dash2: 
 :Mad: 
 :Smilie:   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (    )


  :Smilie:

----------


## _50

> 


 



> -   ,   ,    - ,      ,   ,     ;


    -  .      ,   .



> , - ,     , **      ,   ** ,      .

----------

> -  .      ,   .
>    346.43 
>  , - ,     ,       ,      ,      .


   ?     ?

----------


## _50

> ?     ?


    (-)  .       .       346.43 . ,     ,     .
      (  ,  ,     ,  ..  ).          . :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ,     ,  ..  ).


                .     




> ,       ,      ,      .


     ?

----------


## _50

> ?


    ,      .
    (,    )         ,             (     , -  .,    -  ..),               .            .         (   ),   .
,     -  33   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,  .   -  ,    ,     ".   ".   -  .
      , ,       . , ,         (       ...)
  . ,   ,      .  ( ?).  ,        ?

----------


## serdgo

,     ,       ?         ?     ,       ?

----------


## _50

> , ,


,   . :Smilie:

----------


## _50

> ,     ,       ?         ?     ,       ?


 .        .  2015  -  .  .
 6%,   .

----------


## serdgo

120 .....    ,      ...... :Frown:

----------


## serdgo

,  ,            .  ,       15% ,     ?

----------


## _50

> 120


        50        .
     .            .         .

----------


## serdgo

-   ? :Wow:   - ,     ,       ?

----------


## .



----------


## serdgo

,   .   ,    ?      50 ..

----------


## _50

> ?


     26.5 .
   -    ( )      .         ().

----------

,       ?

----------


## _50

> ?


 .      ,     (         ).

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> 26.5 .
>    -    ( )      .         ().


    ,     ,       .
* 26.5 ,  346.43*
45)  ,             50       ;

     - ** 
        (),   ,     .
 ,    ,  00   56,1 ..   01    17,9 ..

     ,     ,       ?

----------


## .

> 56,1 .


   50 ..

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> 50 ..


  ,   ,     ?
    -         ,         :Embarrassment:   23 ..   ?    ?           :Big Grin:

----------


## serdgo

> 26.5 .
>    -    ( )      .         ().


             ,  ,                 ?   ?

----------


## _50

> ?


*serdgo*,   346.43       ,        .            120 ..   .   ,      (        50 )          .     .      .        (        ).      (). :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

.    ,  ? :Wow:      ,       .....  ? :Frown:

----------


## _50

> ,  ?


 .   ,   ,     (   -),    ,   ..     ,      ,       . :Big Grin:

----------


## nik876

:


https://yadi.sk/i/ptMNs8h7crs3P

    , , .

----------


## serdgo

,     . .    .    .           .....      , ,      .

    ,    ,          ?

----------


## _50

> 


.   :Smilie: 
    ,         :Frown:

----------

?

----------


## .

?

----------


## sea2211

,         ?

----------

.

----------


## .

> ,         ?

----------


## serdgo

> *serdgo*        (        ).      ().


         ,      16   .  .....

----------


## _50

> 16   .


      7 ..     43 ..   ,   (        ).        - ,       ,       .                     - . :Embarrassment: 
      ,      .

----------


## Waadiim

> .        .
> ,      2013       (̅) 
>  -    3011 . . .
>  -     45754 . .
>  -       10134 . .
> ,   1 ..      3365=     ,   3028=    .
>          2400=  1 ..    (     ).
>       ̅ (. )  .
> ,      .         ,        .


   , ,  ,..     ?......      ))) :Big Grin:

----------


## serdgo

,       ,  ,         ,    (   ) . ,   ,        ,  ,     .  ,     ,      ,  - ,    ,      .     (  )   ,       . 

  -   ,  - -     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,  ,         ,    (   ) . ,   ,        ,  ,     .  ,     ,      ,  - ,    ,      .     (  )   ,       . 
> 
>   -   ,  - -     ?


  ,   "" .

----------


## robocop

> ,       ,  ,


   ,    **  -  (  )  (  )    .
   ,          3   ,    "  ". ..    ,    .
 ,       .  ,    (     ),  .    ,          .   .

----------


## Waadiim

,     ,           :Big Grin: .......  ,

----------


## Waadiim

?       -       ,    -     , -   ..  ...   -   ?.......   ,     -     ? :Wow:

----------

,     ( ):
1.          ,         ,     ?           ?
2. ()   ,        + ,  + ?  +  ?
3.    15%,     1%,    1    ?
4.               ?
5.         ,           (, )?

----------

550     1 . ?         160 . +  118 . +  180 .  458*550=251900      ? 2.    .    220 .,   40 .     ,        ,    ..  .   ?        . ? 3.        ? (    ,    +   15  ,    ,        ,       ,    , .      27000  ,     64900    , ).

----------

> ,       ,


,  .

----------

> ,    **  -  (  )  (  )    .
>    ,          3   ,    "  ".


, 3 ,  ,    .    .
   2014  - 1 719,4  . 
       0,17%.

----------


## 8989

> , 3 ,  ,    .    .
>    2014  - 1 719,4  . 
>        0,17%.


, ...
      , , 1 .    ...
     ...   .  ...      ...      0,17%...

----------


## Waadiim

:Wow: , ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,     ?


 




> ?


 




> +  ?


       ,   .     ,    .            .




> ?


     6%,     ,     . 




> ,


   .

----------


## .

> ?


     .    "" . 



> ( ),     ()


 ..     ,         ,   .

----------

,
  ,       ?

----------


## Waadiim

? :Wow:

----------


## .



----------


## .

*Waadiim*,

----------


## Premedication

.   ,     ,      1%     ?

----------


## .

:Frown:        ,        -.

----------

,     ,              ()     ?  ,    ,             ..     118      150 ,    ,      64900  !!! (  , !).

----------

1.     ?
2.    ,     ?   ?

----------


## .

> ,


  ,     . 




> ?







> ,     ?


    ,

----------

> ,


     ? -  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ? -  .


    :_)   346.26:



> 2.         ,    2  ,   :
>       (   , -  )     33         .;
> (     527250-6           )

----------


## .

> 25)   346.26:
> )   21:
>      :
> "21.         ,    2  ,   :";
>      :
> "           (   )     ;"; 
>       :
> "      ,         83  ;
> *      (   , -  )     33         .";*
>     ;


.

----------

.       =  ?

----------

01  2015    , -  ?

----------


## .

> .


  ,     ?    , ,       26.3 ,      ?

----------


## .

> 01  2015    , -  ?


     2015   ,  ,   .        ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,


      ,      .  ,               .        ,      . , ,   ,  -         3,7%,    0,2%.

----------


## deklarant_

. 
        , ** ,   ,    .            , 26           . 
                  ,      ,         .   ,      ,      .

----------

> , ,       26.3 ,      ?


  , ,    ,    ,    . ?

----------


## Varvara22

-,   ?

----------


## .

> ,    . ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------

, !
  (6%), -,  .   (24 ..)   .    (   ,     -      ).       (  )?
.

----------


## .

,       ,        :Frown:      .      :Frown:

----------


## serdgo

,   ................. :Frown:

----------

?
    " ..."  ?

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## serdgo

. .... -       ,       . -     ,        . -    ,             ,              ,    .

----------


## Anton P.

,     ,  .    **   .
 ,         , , ,   ..

----------

..
 :



> .!
>     :
> -       2013
> -       9 .2014


   ,     ?

----------


## Storn

**,         :Big Grin:

----------

? :yes: 
          .
 :Cool: 
    .   . ?

----------


## 88

> ?
>           .
> 
>     .   . ?


   ,          .     - .      ,    .

----------

> 2013
> -       9 .2014


  :yes:

----------


## .

.    2            - .       ))

----------

> .    2            - .       ))


- 6       -.

----------


## .

** ,      ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## _50

.      - (20      )*(60 )*(24 )*(91.25   )+     3    .

----------

"    1  2015                   ." -   2   2015 .
    ,     ?

----------


## .

**,    ,      .       
        ?

----------

> .


      ,     -      ( !)

----------


## sea2211

...27.112014_.           .           ( 0,520,75),    ( 0,70,8),    ( 0,47  0,8).          . ,   2015        6,1  .
     ,         ,     .
     ,    ,      ._
   -,      .        .      :Frown:

----------

> )+


 ,    -  ?

----------


## 88

( )"  05.08.2000 N 117-
(.  04.10.2014)
 -   - * ,  ( )*,  ,   ,  ,      ,  -    ,     ,      .
    ,         ? 
   -  12 .,      ,   -      . -     -  ,           ?        ,     -  ?

----------


## 88

(  )       .    2015 .    ,     .    .

----------


## Urz

> -  12 .,      ,   -      . -     -  ,           ?        ,     -  ?


  .     ,    .          .

----------


## _50

> 


 :



> ;


          ,      45-47  2  346.43 .
      . :Smilie:

----------


## 88

,    -    -     .

----------


## _50

> 


  :Smilie:

----------

.   ,   ,         ?

----------


## 88

> 


    ,    -   .  - .  6000 .     .

----------


## _50

> 6000 .


   (  2340=       ,        ).     ,      .          ,        .

----------


## MikleV

> (  )       .    2015 .    ,     .    .



   ?

 - ???

----------


## _50

> ?


  ,     - http://regulation.gov.ru/project/172...stage_id=12033

----------

> **,    ,      .       
>         ?


 http://yevpatoriya.biz/evpatorijskaya-gni.html

----------


## Waadiim

?... ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?... ?


    ,       ,        3600 ,     3600   .
http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/nemtsov_boris/1431734-echo/
       3600/70=51 .

http://www.forexpf.ru/chart/brent/
http://www.forexpf.ru/chart/usdrub/

----------


## Waadiim

> ,       ,        3600 ,     3600   .
> http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/nemtsov_boris/1431734-echo/
>        3600/70=51 .
> 
> http://www.forexpf.ru/chart/brent/
> http://www.forexpf.ru/chart/usdrub/


   ? :Frown:

----------


## Waadiim

,         :Frown:

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


      . 
      70%   http://copdoc.ru/news/168.html
      3600,        .

----------


## Waadiim

:Wow:

----------

> ?... ?


 .  .



> (. devalvatio,  . de  ,   , ,  valeo   , &#243;),     . ..........
> .  ,     ,   . ........
>   .,       ,      ,     ...
> (  )

----------


## Waadiim

,    :Wow:

----------


## sea2211

> 


    =0.    ,         .    ,       ?

----------


## Anton P.

> 


     ?

   .

----------


## deklarant_

.
   29.11.2014  382- "           "  http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Sign...rity/president

----------

> .
>    29.11.2014  382- "           "  http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Sign...rity/president


  ...      .

----------


## Storn

(  ).....  .... :Frown:

----------


## papazobl

,               ,        ?    -           1  .
             (

----------


## sea2211

?

----------


## Storn

.....

----------


## Oksj

, , ,            ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Oksj

,

----------


## Lomik

, ,   ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,   ,    ,   ,     .


 .26  0001201411300007.pdf ("         ")
25)   346_26
)  2
      :
2.         ,    2  ,   :
...
      (   , -  )     33

----------

,    . .    .42

----------


## 88

> (  2340=       ,        ).     ,      .          ,        .


    ?  :yes:    ...          ,    .         ,   .

----------


## 88

> ,               ,        ?    -           1  .
>              (


,      -   ,     .      ,       . ,                ,         .                 , ,     .

----------


## Lomik

*deklarant_*, 

,  .    2018   ,          .

----------


## sea2211

> 2018   ,


   .......

----------


## 88

.      ,     (   )  .    ,    ?

----------

,       ...           ?     ?

----------


## 88

,    - ,   .        ,       .  .  .       ,    ,    ,      . (.413 .2 .4).           ,    .   -   ,   .      ,    .

----------


## Storn

-  ....  ....

----------

413 ?    398

----------


## Storn

,   1   :Big Grin:

----------


## 88

> 413 ?    398


  ,

----------


## 88

> -  ....  ....


 ?  -,         ?

----------

.        ?  , ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -  ....  ....


     17.00  ,  -     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


,  ... ... ?

----------

> ,  ... ... ?


    "     "

----------


## 88

> 17.00  ,  -     .


     .      ,         .

----------


## 88

> ,  ... ... ?


    ( )    .   ",      "   .   (    -)     ?

----------


## sea2211

> (    -)     ?


  ,        .      ?

----------


## 88

> ,        .      ?


          ,  ,       .          .        .       1 . .       .     .       .        .   -   ,        .

----------


## ****

,     :    ?

----------


## 8989

?

----------


## 8989

> ( )    .   ",      "   .   (    -)     ?


,   .

----------


## 8989

> .







> .


 




> 1 . .


, 




> .


,  




> .


 




> .


   ?





> -


,   ...

       ?

----------


## 88

> ?


  ?  ?

----------


## 8989

> ?  ?


  ,    .

----------


## 88

> , 
> 
> 
> ,  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     ,      .          (    ).   ,         . ,   -      ,        .           .     3     ,       ,       .    ,    .      - .       .    -     .

----------


## 88

> ,    .


   ,      .

----------


## 8989

> 3     ,


     ,   ...




> .


  ,  ?

----------


## Waadiim

:     -   , ,   -  ,  -   :Big Grin:

----------


## Waadiim

52:?

----------


## Waadiim

:Embarrassment:

----------


## deklarant_

> 52:?


      53.7

----------


## serdgo

....,    (   :Smilie: )  .     ?   ,     50 ..-120 000,    ,  ?   ,    .

----------


## Waadiim

-    ?53,7 :Frown: 
.......        :Big Grin:

----------

.        ,   -.           ,      .   ()       .

----------

,       -?

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

:Frown:

----------

,   -       "-"?

----------

,                  (  1000).         ,  ...

----------

,   ""   ...  ...

----------


## sea2211

> 


  ,         ,    . .       (    ).       ,         (     ).     ,            -  ,

----------


## sea2211

,     =    ,   ,              " ".     ,         ""    .    ,   ,       .      - , , .      ?

----------

,  ,  ""    ,         , .   ,  " ,     !".       ,       ,     (  )    ?  :Wink:

----------

,         ,   ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         ,   ,     ?


-      ,      ,              ,   ?
-  ...
, .   ,     .

----------

> -      ,      ,              ,   ?
> -  ...
> , .   ,     .


 ,      ,        33,    ,      .

----------


## _50

> .


  ,       01.07.2015,     .  ,      ,    .    . :Smilie:

----------


## _50

> 


 



> -      ,      ,              ,   ?


 :Smilie:

----------

> 


  ,      1  411

----------


## _50

> 


 ?

----------

> ,       01.07.2015,     .  ,      ,    .    .


,  ,       -  ,    ,       ?

----------

""  ""

----------


## _50

> , ,      -  ,    ,       ?


        ,   #773.          .      ? :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ,        33,    ,      .


   ?
          ,     ,           .



> ,      1  411


 -  .       -   .




> ,      ,    .


 ,  .413 ,2 .1   ...

----------


## _50

> ,  .413 ,2 .1   ...


        ,    .
  ,  ,          ,          (     )? :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (     )


  ,    " "     .          .           .

----------


## sea2211

> ,    " "     .          .           .


         ?

----------


## chump

-,  ,       ?       .     ,          ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 .  , "   " -     (  ,     ),    (  ) -   .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -,  ,       ?


  -...   ,       ,   ....

----------


## sea2211

> .     .


  ?            .      ))

----------


## _50

> , "   " -     (  ,     ),   (  ) -   .     .


      ,     ,      ,     1     . :Smilie: 




> ,   ..


      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,        . ,  .

----------


## _50

> ,  .


 ,    ,  ,        ,     (   .3 .5 346.43  ,     .415  ). 
     #783,  ,   ,        ,     (,   ..) :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .3 .5 346.43


    ,     ,     ?

----------

> ,     ,     ?


      (. 3  415 -              1 /   ). 
 5  415 -

----------


## sea2211

> ,     ,     ?


  :Smilie: .        . ,     .   ,        ,   (    ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1 /


. :
    ,  .
  100 ..      10 ..
    ,   :
1. - 10 ..   + 100 ..    
2. -  10 .. , ..    10 ..
3. -  10 ..   (.. 10+10)    +     

     - 100 ..    + 10 .. .

----------


## sea2211

> .


    )) ,     ,          ,          .         )).    ,

----------


## 88

.        ,             .     ,       .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,        3600 ,     3600   .
> http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/nemtsov_boris/1431734-echo/
>        3600/70=51 .
> 
> http://www.forexpf.ru/chart/brent/
> http://www.forexpf.ru/chart/usdrub/


         4000,

----------


## Waadiim

> ,   -       "-"?

----------


## Waadiim

> .        ,   -.           ,      .   ()       .


..    ,  ,  ,  ?....         ?

----------


## 8989

> ..    ,  ,  ,  ?....         ?


  !

----------


## Waadiim

-     ? :Wink:

----------


## Waadiim

-   ?..    2

----------


## 8989

> -     ?


...

----------


## 8989

> ..    2


,  ,   200  400...    ,   ?

----------

> -   ?..    2


    2  .

----------


## 8989

> 2  .


 ,     2  !      ?

----------


## Anton P.

> ,  ,   200  400...    ,   ?


,   ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

, :
              ,      ,       Bloomberg.
,    , ,              .
http://www.forbes.ru/news/273705-put...tsii-ekonomiki

----------


## MikleV

> , :
> .....
> ,    , ,              .
> http://www.forbes.ru/news/273705-put...tsii-ekonomiki


     ,   , ?

----------


## _50

> 


..      ,   ..?

----------

> ..      ,   ..?


-...  ,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,    .


 .    -  .       .         ?  -  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    -  .  -     /    .

----------


## _50

> ?





> -   ,   ,    - ,      ,   ,     ;





> 3.        ,     .


   -    .
          (    )   ,      ?       ,               . :Smilie:

----------

> -  .  -     /    .


,  :Smilie:  
            .        .
     (     ,    )...

----------

3.  ,              50       ,    ,      ,     1            ,              (   , -  )      ,             50       ,    ,   50. 

    ,     .      .  ? 
    ?      ,     ? (   - )
,     ..   ... (. )

----------

28  -       ?           .       -  ,      -      . -    "   "?   ! :Frown: (

----------


## serdgo

,  -     ,       ,     1%   ,       ?

----------

*serdgo*,      ,       -     1%

----------


## serdgo

2 000 000 ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Lomik

> 2 000 000 ?


      2 000 000 .,    ,  34000 .,  ,     2013.      ?

----------


## _50

> 2 000 000 ?


35610-80   + 3650-58   (   =5965) + 120000=     159261-38.
*serdgo*,     -. :Smilie:

----------

*Lomik*,   300

----------


## Lomik

> 300


  :Smilie:  .
  17328.48 + 1 700 000 * 0,01 = 34328,48 .      2014,  2015  , _50, ,  2015 .

----------


## serdgo

> 35610-80   + 3650-58   (   =5965) + 120000=     159261-38.
> *serdgo*,     -.


  ?           120 000.       120 000+  16 000+ ( ,       ,      ,       ?        ?).         -   ,      .     10-15     ,        ,    .     ..    ,    .      Ѩ,   .

         .             15 . 3 600 000 .     1 000 000 .      ?   ,    ,   120 . .........        .   , ,    ,   ? :Frown:

----------


## _50

> ,      ,       ?


,      (    - . .8 346.21).      .
   ,  ,   25     60000=,   :
-  - 2000000=
-  ( ..   )  1600000=
-       - 0.
..   120000=   60000=,      ,    .




> 


,         . :Smilie:

----------


## sea2211

,         - 6   ,      ,       :Smilie: .     ? 
   ,            .       ,            :Smilie: . 
         -        (29 )        ?

----------


## MikleV

> ......
>    ,  ,   25     60000=,   : ......


     -  .
   -      ?
,   ,   "" :-(

----------

.   ...       ?
   ,  ?   -     ?..

----------

> .   ...       ?
>    ,  ?   -     ?..


 ,  97    ,         .

----------

> ,  97    ,         .


.
  3 ,  80. - back in the USSR.
  / 50. -    .

----------


## sea2211

> ,  97    ,         .


        )

----------


## deklarant_

http://www.forexpf.ru/news/2014/12/0...-2015-god.html

----------

> ,  97    ,         .


            1-2 .

----------


## serdgo

> ,  ,   25     60000=


    .  ,       ,         200 ?    ?

----------

> .
>   3 ,  80. - back in the USSR.
>   / 50. -    .


     ,  ,       .

----------


## _50

> ?


*serdgo*,    120 ..       ,             50 . ?
         50    .3 .415.  ,     50      ,      600    (2400=  ),      .

----------


## serdgo

,     .         .  ,  10 ..      50 ..       ,      ?

----------


## _50

> ?


    .  ,     ,     ,  4           .
   ,   ,          .  ,           -  ().

----------


## ira NEVA

!    -       4  ,  ,  " "  ?       ? :Wow:

----------


## Storn

> -       4  ,  ,  " "  ?


    -", , "

----------

*ira NEVA*,    ..  :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

,   -  ,  !! :Big Grin:

----------


## 88

, ..  4      ,      . :Big Grin:

----------


## Storn

....  , ,   18%,  20% :Big Grin: .....
 - 25000 :Big Grin:

----------


## _50

> 


   - .         .

----------


## 88

,     " ",   ?       ..    ,       ,   . (,     ).              ?

----------


## Storn

*88*,     ,

----------


## _50

> ,


   . , ,                   ? :Smilie:

----------


## Storn

*_50*,   ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## 88

-.    -  .

----------


## Storn

-

----------

> -


  "4) ,      ." -       - ? 
 -          .

----------


## sea2211

.        =*4 .*  ! .   10 ,     .48. -*  ,        * http://www.klerk.ru/doc/300314/!  ,      ,        180 .   ( ) 864000!  ,    ,    -  ,      ,           .         :Frown:

----------


## sea2211

=====>>>   ,    ..

----------


## Waadiim

> .    -  .       .         ?  -  ?


        ....

----------


## Waadiim

> http://www.forexpf.ru/news/2014/12/0...-2015-god.html


 -  ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Waadiim

> -


 ?...    :Big Grin:

----------

> ....


  ,  ,    8989:  ( ),      .

----------


## deklarant_

> -  ...


   .  http://quote.rbc.ru/comments/2014/12/05/34272060.html



> ,       45 ./. 
>    , , ,     ""  .

----------


## Waadiim

)))

----------

01       , -     "  "   - .

----------


## sea2211

> 01       , -     "  "   - .


     1  2015 ,     .        2 ,     -

----------


## Lomik

> 1  2015 ,     .        2 ,


       ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

-       -.
  ,       :      -       .           ,     500 . .
 ,   ,           ,        ,         . ,   ,        ,          .
*       -.*    , ,   ,          .              ,         .

----------

-   ,    ,  .   ,           ,  8 ,    ?!

----------


## 777

> -   ,    ,  .   ,           ,  8 ,    ?!


  ,           .      -     ,     ...  :Frown:

----------

,.      ( )      ,(   ),     ?
  (.. )           -          ?

----------


## .

**,      2015   .
        ,   .    ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ( )      ,(   ),     ?







> (.. )           -


    -  ,  ,      .

----------


## deklarant_

,      50 .         200 .  1 . .,  .   -      ,       .              .            ,     .

----------


## MikleV

> ,      50 .         200 .  1 . .,  .   -      ,       .              .            ,     .


.. ...

  50  ,   50  
    -   ...
     .

----------

,  . .     .    .       .       ?

  ,   ,    ,     ,   ,   ,     .     ,  .    ,  1000 ,  ,    ,     50 ,  950 .  ,   ?)

----------


## .

> ,   ,    ,     ,   ,   ,     .

----------

> 


      ??   ,      100   ,      ,   ,      ,     .   .
     .   .     ,   .    ,      .    ? .   , .     .  ,   .    ?

----------

> ??   ,      100   ,      ,   ,      ,     .   .
>      .   .     ,   .    ,      .    ? .   , .     .  ,   .    ?


  ,     .     ,   .     ,     ,        .   ,  0 ,    .       ,    . ..   ,  ,   .    .

----------


## deklarant_

, ,     . ,    ,      . 26.5  ,   . ,       ,       ,    .

----------

> , ,     . ,    ,      . 26.5  ,   . ,       ,       ,    .


   ..

----------


## housewife

> ..


 -      .    .

----------

( )      ,(   ),     ?




> 


   - ""
.  -      .

    -, .   .    (         )  ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - ""
> .  -      .


    " " - .         ,     [ ] -  .      - ,     .      ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

(,   .)  50 .    113,4 . .​    , 162 . .    ,  ,    324 . .     ()   50 .   84 . .    , 120 . .     ,  240 . .    .          ,     200 .      50.     - ,     .    ,  ,       ,       ,     .
 ,         ,    ,        ,      .        ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 50 .    113,4 .


..       1 ..,      ?   49 ..   6 ..  ?

----------

!
 ( 6%)     .  .        - .        ,      ?

----------

,     ,        .2 .4 . 413 


> -   ,   ,  - ,      ,   ,     ;


 :Frown:

----------

> ..       1 ..,      ?   49 ..   6 ..  ?


 .     /  ,    5 ..
     - 324 .  .    ,  6   ?

----------

> ,     ,        .2 .4 . 413


     .  .         , , , ..     , ..  .     ,    ,     .    ,    ,     .     ,     ,        ,     ,  ""

----------


## _50

> 


    .   320 .      ? :Smilie:

----------

> .  .         , , , ..     , ..  .


.., ,       ,    .
 ,  ,    :Smilie:

----------

> 320


? :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  6   ?


, !

----------


## _50

> ?


    ,            (   -).
          ,         /  .                .       (   ),      . :Smilie:

----------

> 


  33   ... :Smilie:  



> ,         /  .                .       (   ),      .


  :Big Grin:

----------

> .., ,       ,    .
>  ,  ,


   ,         ,   .      ,      ,        ,       .     )

----------

> 33   ...


    . 
  ,         .

----------

-

----------


## _50

> 33


    ,        .   ,      ,          . :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> -


   ,

----------


## Anton P.

> 


-  ,           . .

----------


## 88

> ,         ,   .


   ?        ,           .  -        .          .. ,     -,    -,        (,   )       . .   : "    413    ,     ,    .             ,           ".             .        ,       -    .

----------

,             ?    ,     ,        ,        .

----------

> ,             ?    ,     ,        ,        .


  ,    50  .  100 ,   /  40  .  100.      500 ,   .   , 30%,   ,  70% "" ,  20 ., .    500  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 100 ,   /  40  . ... 30%,   ,  70% "" ,  20 .,


   -  70%        ,  100,         ,      ?     .
    -      ,       .

----------

> -


 ,   ?
         ,       .

----------


## _50

> 


    .       ,        ,           ( ).    ,  ,    .     ,    . :Smilie:

----------

> -  70%        ,  100,         ,      ?     .


, ,     40,     .
 ,    ,     20.

----------

> -  70%        ,  100,         ,      ?     .
>     -      ,       .


30%    ,   ,   ,   ,     .

----------

> , ,     40,     .
>  ,    ,     20.


       .           ..

----------

> -      ,       .


  ??     ,      ,    .    ,       ,   ,   .

----------

> "    413    ,     ,    .             ,           ".             .        ,       -    .


:  ,  ,    .   :                 .         . ?

----------


## Anton P.

.  .
    - .

----------

,    .
      ,   ,      .
 ,       50 .            (       240 . .  ,     120 . .,  ,   ,  84 . .)
    50 .        200 .       .
            ,         1  2015 .,         .    ,        .

----------

,    ..

----------


## 88

> ,        .


   ,    .  ,   . -  ,    ,  .

----------


## _50

> :  ,  ,    .   :                 .         . ?


 ,         ,      .
      ,        ,     .          ,         . :Smilie:

----------

:

       ,     .    .
           ,    .
      ,   ,      .
 ,                50 . ,          .  ,        50 .        50 .       .
 ,   ,   50 .    1 . .      .
            ,         1  2015 .,         .    ,        .



      .. 300000       500 ,   . 22   .  66 .     .

----------


## serdgo

.    10 ..     400 ..,     ?

----------

> .    10 ..     400 ..,     ?

----------


## MikleV

...

    -      . ,     .        -    15%,       ,       

       ,         4 200 000  . (         ), 
             - ..          ,   ,    .    ...

----------

,        ( )  6%    4 .  ..  -.
   ? , .

----------


## sea2211

> :
> 
>        ,     .    .
>            ,    .
>       ,   ,      .
>  ,                50 . ,          .  ,        50 .        50 .       .
>  ,   ,   50 .    1 . .      .
>             ,         1  2015 .,         .    ,        .
> 
> ...


     4   .   ?

----------

3 ....     ? 
  ,       ?

----------


## MikleV

> ,        ( )  6%    4 .  ..  -.
>    ? , .


  ?

     50 2          120000.
  6% (    )    2 000 000

           2 000 000.

----------


## .

> 2 000 000.


  ,

----------

> ?
> 
>      50 2          120000.
>   6% (    )    2 000 000
> 
>            2 000 000.


         .   , ..  2015    40 .

----------


## serdgo

> ,


    ,   50 2.

----------

2 , ?   2 : 1%   17000 + 40000   +120000 -   - = 177000  120000   6%.   120000       ...
  -   ?

----------


## .

> ,   50 2.


 ,     ? ?         .

----------


## serdgo

...............   .     ,     120 ,   .      10 .   ,   ,        ................

----------


## MikleV

> .   , ..  2015    40 .


    "  "
      -    6%       .
  -   -    , ,     .        ...

----------

> ...............   .     ,     120 ,   .      10 .   ,   ,        ................


 ,      ,.     15   .      /  .       ,          ""

----------

, ,    2   15           120  ?

----------


## Kunija

> ,.     15


 , ,     ""   /   ,      .   ,     10 . .          .

----------


## _50

> 15   .      /


-, 15 .     120 .  .          115385=   (     15 .)?
 120 .    ,       100500 ,           .   ,    100500   .

----------

> , ,     ""   /   ,      .   ,     10 . .          .


      .

----------


## Kunija

> .


  .           .    4 ,        3-5 , 3 750 000 .     225 000.       ,   ,   .

----------

,      .   ,  .   ? ,  ,    - ,      .

----------

**,   -.      ,   .       -.  ,  .     ,       ,    ,  ,   ,

----------


## deklarant_

> **,   -.      ,   .       -.  ,  .     ,       ,    ,  ,   ,


        ,               .

----------

> ,               .


             ,    ,        .       ,    ,  8       ,     2   ,     ,    .    ,         ,       ,     ,    .    , .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,        .       ,    ,  8       ,     2   ,     ,    .    ,         ,       ,     ,    .    , .


   ,    ,        ,        .       , ..       ,         ,      ,         ..     ""      , ,     .

----------

> ,    ,        .


     ,     ,   .   ,       ,   .   ,   ,     ,  .

----------

> ,    ,        .


    ,  ?
    ex-?       ? (, ,         )

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ,   .   ,       ,   .


         , ,       ,   .



> .        .     70-            .         .              ,      .    80-      . ,          ,    .   .             .  1995                      ().      ()         .
>          95 % ,    60 %     70 % .   -     -     30-40 % (, )  55-60 % (, ,  ).  -           1000 .   - 86 ,   - 83,   - 72,  - 68,  - 65.        40.

----------

> , ,


    .       ,      ,  ,    ,    ,   .  500   12 .    .      2 . ,      ,

----------

-        -     ,       (       ).     -        ?            , -   .

----------


## .

> **,   -.      ,   .       -.  ,  .     ,       ,    ,  ,   ,


        .   25.    ,   .      ,      ,   ..       ,      :Wink:      .

----------

> .   25.    ,   .      ,      ,   ..       ,          .


  1000 ,   .  .   ?

----------


## _50

> 2 . ,      ,


   ,     ,     .
 ,      -  10     120000= (.. 1200   ),     1000       167500= (.. 167-50  ).    ,        -  .      ?

----------

-?

----------

?

----------


## _50

**,      -  ,        (      ),   . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 1000 ,   .  .   ?


   -,   ,  -,      ,     .

----------


## serdgo

> **,   -.      ,   .       -.  ,  .     ,       ,    ,  ,   ,


**, , ,    ,   .   ,  2009       30%,       30%,  ,  ,   ..  ?    .

 ,   ,    :     !!   ... ,   ..  ,  ?   ?  ...  ""     160  $!!!!!!   !!!!       ? -      .....        !!!!!!!!          . ,     "",     .     ?????        ,    !!!!         !!!!

 ,        ,   .  ,  ,    .....  ..........     ....

----------


## deklarant_

> **, , ,    ,   .   ,  2009       30%,       30%,  ,  ,   ..  ?    .
> 
>  ,   ,    :     !!   ... ,   ..  ,  ?   ?  ...  ""     160  $!!!!!!   !!!!       ? -      .....        !!!!!!!!          . ,     "",     .     ?????        ,    !!!!         !!!!
>  ,        ,   .  ,  ,    .....  ..........     ....


          ,        "" ,         2     -  ,  .       ,   .
       , ..    - ,   , -       .   2015    .

----------

* 50*
 , -  .   .

----------


## Waadiim

> ,    ,        .       ,    ,  8       ,     2   ,     ,    .    ,         ,       ,     ,    .    , .


  ,    ))))      , ,     ))) :Big Grin:

----------


## _50

> -


  -,   . ,         ,     ,   ,  ,           , . :Smilie:

----------

...         ...      5-7.,     120 .,   - !      .      .
  ,  ...       .       .       120,  220 ..   ?    !     !

----------

,   .      ,     ?  -  ,   ..     .         ,     ,         ,  50  .     ,      ..         1 ..        .     ,    50 ..     1. ..

----------


## serdgo

......    **    ,       :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------

> , ,       ,   .


   2015  .

----------

20$  .      ....   ,  ...     ...

----------

> 2015  .


      ...       , ?

----------

> ,     "",     .


      .     ?
 !

----------

> ...


   ?




> , ?


  : .

----------

> ...         ...      5-7.,     120 .,   - !      .      .
>   ,  ...       .       .       120,  220 ..   ?    !     !


     10-15 ,      .      ,      ,   .      .     .

----------

.      ,        4-  ,   .         .       2019.

----------

> .      ,        4-  ,   .


  ""  . 




> 2019.


?

----------


## serdgo

> .     ?  !


 ""-  ? :Wow:      ....   ""    ? :Wow:

----------

> 10-15 ,      .      ,      ,   .      .     .


,      ..

----------

> ""-  ?     ....   ""    ?


""    ....
 " "        , 
  "" ...
,     , 
 ,               "" ,
 ,       ,
      -   !!!

----------

> ,    ))))      , ,     )))


    .   ,     50    , ?     .    100,   300,   10 .   ,            ,  .

----------


## serdgo

** ,   .    ,        15 000,     ,     .     ,  ,   ,        ?  ,       ,    ,       15 000 ? 5 , 50 ,  500 ?    ,       ?     ,        ,    ,          ,      ,        ,      (  ,     ,    ..., ,  ,     ).  ,      ,  , , , **,  ,   , ?

         ,   9 ( ),        ,   ,  ,      (  ,   (    ,     ).

   ,       ,        15 000   ,   .     ?      ?            ,             ?  ?      ,      ,          (     ,  -).        ,      -   ,  ,    6    ?

----------

> ""    ....
>  " "        , 
>   "" ...
> ,     , 
>  ,               "" ,
>  ,       ,
>       -   !!!


  .    .  12  20.    .  .  .  60  .

----------


## .

> ,     50    , ?


        .    .




> ,            ,  .


    -?  ,   .  -?   ?     ,       -.    ?       .

----------

> .    .
> 
>     -?


  .         .

----------


## .

> .    .  12  20.    .  .  .  60  .


    ?

----------


## serdgo

:yes:

----------


## Anton P.

> ""-  ?








> ,            ,  .


  ,    ?

----------


## Ew_gen

> ,      ,.     15   .      /  .       ,          ""


                  . 
      ,  .     ,      15          .

    .      .       300  ,        40% .      .        1   .           1   1  400   .   !  .   15   .   ?      0   .     ?    ? ?              1/10 . 
   0             .            -                        .                    . 

      ,     2    ,          . 
             .       . 
      15 .          - 30       . 
        .          120  .

----------

> .


. ..     .   .     ,   ,   ,  "" ,      ,      ,    , ,  ,     ,     40,     (     ,    ),  ,      .

----------

> .       .


   ,    ,  ??     ,   ,    ?    ?

----------


## 8989

> ?


   ? ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .    .  12  20.    .  .  .  60  .


  ,   .
    .

----------

> ""-  ?     ....   ""    ?


Gelsenkirchen-Schalke 04.

----------


## serdgo

: 9  2006     *  .*  5       *  125 * . 17  2011   ,       * 30  2017* .

** ,   , ?   , ..........          -   15 000  . ? !!!!!!!!!!!!

..      .   ,    . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> ..      .   ,    . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   .
   .

: 


> 13:31, 10  2014
> 
> *    860 *  
> 
>     860      ,        , -      . 
>              ,        .

----------


## deklarant_

.
* 2015* .

----------


## 8989

> 


, !

----------


## serdgo

> .
>    .
> 
> :


   ,   .         .    1  $...... ......,   ,   ,      ,    .     .        .             10  -    .         (  )     .

----------


## Anton P.

> ,   .


  .
  90-     ,        .       ,     ,     , ,  _[censored]_. Ÿ    95-  ,  Ѩ!    ,   .




> .


     . (((
, , ,   , , .   ...

----------

> ,   .
>     .


,   .

----------

> .
> * 2015* .


   ,     ,    ,      .       ,   .

----------


## .

**,     .    .   ,  . 
   .

----------

.      ,    4 ../.  ,   30-40%.     / 30-40 ..   ,  ,  .   ,   ,  5   , 8  ,     30 ..,  3  ,  4 ..  17 ..     35 ..,  15 . +     , 20 ..  2   .  13 ..  250     .      .      ,  6  7    12 .    .

----------

> **,     .    .   ,  . 
>    .


  ,    .      ,  900.     - .

----------

> , , ,   , , .   ...


   ,       ,     -     .    90-.   ,  .

----------


## sea2211

> .


     10 ,   .

----------


## sea2211

> **,   -.      ,   .       -.  ,  .     ,       ,    ,  ,   ,





> **,   -.      ,   .       -.  ,  .     ,       ,    ,  ,   ,


    ,   2,         " "?

----------


## sea2211

> .
>        2015 .


 !     ,   .   ,     =4  ().    !

----------

> ,   .


   - ?       ?
   ,    .




> .    1  $...... ......,   ,   ,      ,    .     .


 -        .    .     ,     .




> 10  -    .


    ,    .




> (  )     .


   1962    ?

----------

,         ,       .

----------


## swoods

.
        .
  ,        .  ,     -   ,     .

----------


## Iren

.      . ... "   " ()

----------


## swoods

.      1 .          .     . ...

----------


## Iren

"  "       :Wink:       -   ,   .  .   ...            😭

----------


## swoods

,    ...
    ,   ,  .    ,       .
 , , .    ... ( )

----------


## .

> -   ,   .  .   ..


  :Wink:  




> 


          .

----------


## _50

> 


    2      ,     ? :Smilie:

----------


## swoods

> 2      ,     ?


   -  ,     -   .   ,   .

----------


## _50

> 


    ,       20 .    ? :Smilie:

----------


## swoods

> ,       20 .    ?


,   .  ,     .
      ?

----------


## serdgo

> "  "            -   ,   .  .   ...


     300      .       ,   .

        -  ,  30%        1    .  ,      ,         ,     ,   ,          . ,            ,          .  , ,      ,     .   ,   ,   ,      .

      ,     ,        (    , ,     ),   ,  ,   ,      ,  ,    2008,  2009 ,          ,     ,       ,     .    ,   , 5      .       "".   ,   ,        ,         ,     ,            (    ,     :yes: ).          . ,  .

----------


## _50

> ?


    (          ..),      (     ).
 , , ..     ()  ,       (   ),     *serdgo*   . :Frown:

----------


## Iren

> .


,  ,  ?      :yes:       ""
   (      ).

----------


## Waadiim

> ......    **    ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Waadiim

> 20$  .      ....   ,  ...     ...


   40% -      40%?  30%?  20%?...   ?       ?

----------


## serdgo

,     :yes:       ,     $!!!!     :Big Grin:   ,  .   ,    $ ,          ? :Wow:

----------


## deklarant_

,      ,           63%         25% .         35%,   -9%.
      20.06.2014    64%,              1%.

        34%,       11%.
     -54%,    .
     -47%,    .
    -20%,    9%.

----------


## !!!!

,   30    ,   -?   ?    -  ? :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   30    ,   -?   ?    -  ?


  :   914, 918,991

----------


## serdgo

> -47%,    .


 ,      ,      :Wow:

----------


## .

> -  ?


     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    $ ,          ?


     ,   -  ,   -  ...    ?

----------


## serdgo

,   ,       :Big Grin:       ,  3,9,    4,1 :Big Grin:

----------


## MikleV

:      ,            .     !

             :
"              .     ,  ,  ,    ,   ,    ."
( :http://top.rbc.ru/economics/15/12/20...e5961903ffb1b0 )

   "   ".          ?

----------


## .

MikleV,        .         .       .

----------


## Waadiim

,   .... :Smilie:

----------

> 


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Waadiim

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 88

,          ?

----------


## _

2016

----------


## 88

> 2016


      ?

----------


## swoods

,       1  2015       . ,           .

----------


## 88

,     .     ,         ,      ,     .       ,     ..         .    ,     .

----------


## MikleV

> MikleV,        .         .       .


  .  ,   - .
     ?

----------


## .

.    ?

----------


## _

> ?


 http://www.garant.ru/news/588739/

----------


## MikleV

> .    ?


  - . . http://www.yell.ru/moscow/top/gosudarstvennie-apteki/

    (),   -   -      .

----------


## .

*MikleV*,           :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     .     ,         ,      ,     .       ,     ..         .    ,     .


,       ,   .              41 %.     2      ,       , ..                  .              ,    .  1998     , ..     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ,    ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,    .


   ,                      .

----------


## _50

> 


    .         -  ,          .     ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

2025%,     2015           14,515%.      ,       (),    .            6 ,         .
  ,           ,   .     , ** ,               .

----------

.
. 346.21     . 8,     .  ,  _     ,  . 3.1  ,     ( ),     ()         ,      ,       (     , -  ),     ,   _ . 
 3.1 . 346.21           ,   .
      (      )    . 
?

----------


## _50

> ?


,  .8 . 346.21        ( .. -),    .1, 2, 5, 6, 7  .   ? :Smilie:

----------

. 8.   ,   ,  . 3.1   .  .3.1           .

----------

. 8.   ,   ,  . 3.1   .  .3.1           .

----------


## _50

> ,  . 3.1


  .
      -

----------

? 
     ?    ?

----------


## _50

> 


.     



> ,      ,     ,  . 3.1  ,       ..


     .   . :Smilie:

----------

,      ,     ,  . 3.1  ,       ..  -   .  3.1 . 346.21    __     .   . 8 . 346.21     ,   . 3.1 . 346.21.             . 
          . 4 . 346.21  .       .               .

----------


## _50

> 


  , .8     ,       ,  . 3.1      ,    -          ,    3.1.
  ,      ,     . :Smilie: 




> . 4 . 346.21  .


  .1, 2, 5, 6  7,      8

----------


## .

> .               .


,      . , , ,   ,   , -  .

----------

> 


   .    ,   382-. 









> -          ,    3.1.


    ?          ?          ,    . 3.1? 





> .1, 2, 5, 6  7


  .

----------

.    ,   ,     ,    .   ,   ,   .

----------


## .

> ,   ,     ,    .


,        :Smilie:          "",         .3.1,  ,     .       .     ,  8

----------

> ,                "",         .3.1,  ,     .       .     ,  8


" .    "
    .

----------

> " .    "
>     .


:
**      .

----------

> "",         .3.1,  ,     .       .     ,  8


1.	    ,       ,   ,    
2.	   . 8         (      .),  : ,     ,  . 3.1  ,        .    . 8        ,    . 3.1,        
3.	   . ,   ,      .   . 8    ,       . 3.1. 
        (        ),             , ..     ,    .             . 22 .1 . 346.16         ,          . 270  .  . 22 .1 . 346.16         ,         ,    ,      .    ,                .              .

----------


## _

(((       ?

----------


## .

> ,       ,   ,


    .

----------


## _

.
,      ?   "    "  .
 -    ?
 :
      - 52.63       
  : -     ,        -   
52.63        .
  : -     ,        -   .

----------


## xvostik

,  
  ,  ,      
  ,     
    ?

----------


## .

*xvostik*,       .      .     ,    ,

----------


## xvostik

....
    ....
         ....

----------


## _50

> 


 ,     .        33 ,   ,    , ,   ,   ,   ,      . :Smilie:

----------


## _50

> . 8    ,       . 3.1.


    ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## Waadiim

?  ? :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


 .      . 2 .  ,        "   ""..",      ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?  ?


    , ,    ,  -  ,    3$

----------


## .

> ,   ,   ,     .


 ,     :Smilie:    .

----------


## serdgo

!! :yes:

----------

.
           ... 
     ...

"          4 "

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>            ... 
>      ...
> "          4 "


 .
   :



> ,         ,    .


 ,       ,     ,  .

----------

> .
>    :
> 
>  ,       ,     ,  .


   ,  .
" ,   !"
 ,  ,  .

----------


## Waadiim

> , ,    ,  -  ,    3$
>  55087


  ,   35 )))...     80?

----------


## Storn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWXAqxMCgcY
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Waadiim

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWXAqxMCgcY


  )))))) :Big Grin:

----------


## _

http://vz.ru/news/2014/12/18/720962.html

----------


## Waadiim

> http://vz.ru/news/2014/12/18/720962.html


     ...

----------


## 88

> ....
>     ....
>          ....


     ,

----------


## 88

> http://vz.ru/news/2014/12/18/720962.html


    ,     .      ,     .

----------


## .

:     ,   ,    ,       -   ?     ,    ?

----------


## _50

> ?


,

----------


## .



----------

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/406787/

----------


## deklarant_

,           ,      . 
          (      , -  )              .
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/407134/

----------


## 88

> ,           ,      . 
>           (      , -  )              .
> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/407134/


..       .

----------


## deklarant_

.
                 1  2017    . 
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/2649297

----------

( 2014    ),           .        .      .    ?     ,        ,       .     ,           ?

----------


## .

> ,           ?

----------


## Waadiim

- :Big Grin:    -

----------

> 


   .      , ..       (   )     .    ,         ?   ,      ,      ,      .         ,       ...         ?

----------


## .

.      -       .        (   )
,    ,      ,

----------

,     6%.     ( ),    ,    .      ,   ?

----------


## .



----------

,   ,     ,          ,   ,     .  ,     ,        ,     .         ?         ?    .

----------


## 88

,  ,      - ..   - , , .       -  ,    .      -  30  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?    .


http://mvf.klerk.ru/otvets/o041_382.htm

----------

,     - ,    ?      ( )  ,      ,    . (  . -     )     ,   ....

----------

,      (  )         (      "  "  17.12.2014 62):

"        (  )
1.      ,     (     ,    ,   ),     (      ) :   
1) ,       ; 81000
2)   ,   ,       ,          ,  -    , ,   -     ,  -    ,      -    , , -       ,    -    ; 28350
3) ,    (   ), - (   ),  (   ,   -), - (   ), , - (       ),  (   , -  ), - (     )     40500"

----------


## lemyrr

> 3) ,    (   ), - (   ),  (   ,   -), - (   ), , - (       ),  (   , -  ), - (     )     40500"


 , " "        ?

----------

> ,     - ,    ?      ( )  ,      ,    . (  . -     )     ,   ....


 33     ,      ,       .   .      .   ,   ,   ,  . :Dash2:

----------

-....  ...   -   ...      ....      ,        ,  ...     2015....

----------

> , " "        ?


  ...    ...  - ...
        ,     ... (       )

----------


## Olga___

> ,  ,      - ..   - , , .       -  ,    . *     -  30  .*


         ?  ,    ,          .
  - ?

----------


## .

> ?


   .    ,      :Wink:  
     .

----------


## Olga___

., .
  ,  ,   30- ,     1      .

----------


## .

30    .      ,    .

----------

.  :Frown:

----------


## ole_777

! , . . :
1.      .         (  ).    ,   .
2.    (15%)     .  ( .),    .
3.   (15%)     ,    .

-      ?

----------


## MikleV

> ! , . . :
> 1.      .         (  ).    ,   .
> 2.    (15%)     .  ( .),    .
> 3.   (15%)     ,    .
> 
> -      ?


     -      ,     ..  .
         (, ,      ),   , :
1 -  -    
2 - ,     
3 -  ,        ... :-) ( !)

,  ,      ... ( , , )

----------

...    ...

    ,  ,    ...    ....

----------


## ole_777

> 2 - ,


    ?  :Smilie: .    .       ......

----------

> ?


  ,

----------


## ole_777

...

----------


## deklarant_

.    ,    ,    .
 ,        2018 .

  .         2  .  ,      ,    ,           .

----------


## .

> .


   .

----------

, ,          ,           ?  !

----------


## valiullovich

> , ,          ,           ?  !


 413.   ,     

2)      ;

 -   ,   ,    - ,      ,   ,     ;

,     ""    33.  , .   -.

----------

:
" ,   * , *   (   , *    *    ). ,   *    ."*

----------

?

----------


## .



----------


## 420

> :
> " ,   * , *   (   , *    *    ). ,   *    ."*


   30%    , 30 ,  30 ?
 , ,  .    ?

----------


## valiullovich

> 30%    , 30 ,  30 ?
>  , ,  .    ?

----------


## 420

> 


 ?   - 2000 .

----------


## valiullovich

> ?   - 2000 .


,   ? 
     ,    2000 .

----------


## 420

> ,   ? 
>      ,    2000 .


 ,    6% ,       ,    ... - .
 ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    .     ,    .        ?  ?

----------


## valiullovich

> ,    6% ,       ,    ... - .
>  ,   ?


  -        ,    . (   ).    - .

----------


## 420

> 


,      ?
  ,     ?

----------


## 420

> .     ,    .        ?  ?


,       .   .

----------


## valiullovich

> ,      ?
>   ,     ?


   .
  :    ,  ,  ?.    .

----------


## 420

> .
>   :    ,  ,  ?.    .


    ,     ,   .            ,      ,    ,   .

----------


## valiullovich

> ,     ,   .            ,      ,    ,   .


   ,     ,       .       .....   .    -  -   .    (     ))))

----------


## 420

> ,     ,       .       .....   .    -  -   .    (     ))))


  ..   "".     . 
   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


    -     ?        .




> 


 ?     ?

----------


## 420

> -     ?        .
>  ?     ?


  ..    .
      ,  , ,  .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


    .      ?



> 





> ,

----------


## 420

> .      ?


 ,    ,        .   .
        ,  . -   .

    ,       .        .        .)

----------


## valiullovich

> ,    ,        .   .
>         ,  . -   .
> 
>     ,       .        .        .)



      ?    ,  , ?)))
     ,        ,    412?

----------


## valiullovich

> ,    ,        .   .
>         ,  . -   .
> 
>     ,       .        .        .)


           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


, .  -   ?

----------


## 420

> ?


        "         "   .)




> ,        ,    412?


    .    ?

----------


## _50

> 


 



> 


        33        .     8     ,      ,           . :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ...
 = .

----------


## valiullovich

> ...
>  = .


  38   1.   -   (, ), , , ,    ,  ,    ,                .

     ,              .

----------


## serdgo

,     .           ,        ?         ?

----------


## .

,            ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## serdgo

.       .        .  ?

----------


## .



----------


## serdgo

_ 416.   
1.   ,                     ,     ,    ,     2  418       ._

  ,   ,           ?       ?

----------


## _50

> ?


       .     ,    .8 .346.21 ,    .      . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   ,           ?


.    ,        .      , 



> ,     ,                   .


 ,       



> ,     ,          .


..  ,    ,

----------


## serdgo

,   ................... :Frown:

----------


## serdgo

,          ?                 .  ,           .     ?

----------


## .

?     ,    .        ,

----------


## serdgo

, - -               .       .              ,     .  - ,  -   .          .       -    . :Frown: 

    ,  1    ,     ?

----------


## .

,    ,         ,      .    . -  .         ,    ))

----------

> ,  1    ,     ?


 7/07/15

----------

?    ...
     .

----------


## serdgo

,    ,          ?

----------


## .

.      .
    ,

----------


## serdgo

,     . :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

,  ,  20    .     .    ,     ,       ?  .           ?     ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

- (,  -,   .) ,   ,       ,    (   )  //            ...     ?

----------


## serdgo

,      ,    .         ,      ?  ,      ,          ?    ,    ,     ?     , ,    ..,    , ,         ,     ,      ?

----------


## p

,    ,     ...
 ,   .
    (!!!     )   .

----------


## p

, ,   -.     (    ),      (        ),     500 .  ,     ,       600  ? :Shok:

----------


## MikleV

.
,        ,   .

  - ?        ,         ! 

      (       )     (  )    ,       ,    .


,   ,     .

----------

> , ,   -.     (    ),      (        ),     500 .  ,     ,       600  ?


   ,     * 17  2014*  N 62 "  "

----------


## xvostik

http://www.mk.ru/economics/2015/06/1...moratoriy.html

----------


## xvostik

, , 15%
 ,  ,  ,     .
    ?

     ,        ?

----------


## serdgo

> ,      ,    .         ,      ?  ,      ,          ?    ,    ,     ?     , ,    ..,    , ,         ,     ,      ?


         ?    ,      ,   ?

----------


## p

> ,     * 17  2014*  N 62 "  "


,   81 ...       ?   ,      . 




> .
> ,        ,   .
> 
>   - ?        ,         !


   .
         .   .
,   ,       .    :Shok:

----------


## _50

> 


      .          ,      -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ,      ,      ...  :Frown:

----------


## IGo15

> .   .


    .

----------


## Fraxine

> -   .


 .. -      (    )       ,   ,  1    1-2    .





> .


      -   ,  -  - ?     ?

----------

> -   ,  -  - ?     ?


.

----------


## serdgo

,      ,  ,  120     ,   ,            .        ,        .      , , ,   ,   ,    ,       .

----------


## Fraxine

> .


 -   ?     .

----------


## Fraxine

> , , ,   ,   ,    ,       .


  -  .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


 , ? :Bomb:

----------


## IGo15

> -   ?     .


   .      ?

----------


## p

*. 1. . 7  
  -  ,      ,       .*

          .
  ,   .
       .     ?  ?

----------


## IGo15

> .     ?


     .  ,             .

----------


## serdgo

,    3 ,     .     ,    50 .?

 415.  

3.  ,              50       ,    ,      ,     1            ,              (   , -  )      ,             50       ,    ,   50.

----------


## p

,          ?    -    ,      ,  .

----------

.?
       .

----------


## _50

> -    ,      ,  .


  33         ?




> .


  " "  ,      -  .            :Big Grin:

----------


## p

> .?
>        .


  ,     .       .
           .

,        (,       ).   ,  ,        .
        ,  ,   ,   ( )    .

----------


## p

> 33         ?


 ,              -    ?
 ,       -   ?

----------


## _50

> 


   ,   (   ,   -     ,   ).




> 


             .

 ,         33        ,  ,    ,        SEO-    . :Smilie:

----------


## p

> ,         33        ,  ,    ,        SEO-    .


  . ,    - ,    - , ,   -     - ,       (  ) -   .
 :Frown:

----------


## p

> ,   (   ,   -     ,   ).


    ,   -  ,  ?
 ,   .    ,        ,   .    ,       .      .
   ?

   ,  -,   ,    ,   ?

----------


## _50

,            -  .    .     ,       ,         .    ,   ,  -                 .

----------


## .

> ,       .


  ,

----------


## _50

-  . :Embarrassment: 
    -           ,      .             .
     ,   :  08    .
,    4     ( 01  99),           . :Smilie:

----------


## p

> ,


    .
,  .         (  ,     ).   "    ".    :Smilie:     ?
        -    ?

,  ,   .
     +  . ,  ,        .  ?

       +   .       
 25 . +   .

   30000 . +   .

----------


## .

> 


,   . 
     ,     .       ,    .

----------


## serdgo

,        ?  ,       30 ,    .....  ,  ? ,   ,        ,      ,    .... :Frown:

----------


## _50

> ?  ,       30 ,    .....


  -     ,    .

----------


## venera-m

.         . .     ,   ,       ,    . . ...       : ? ?  ? !          ,      ,    . .       ? 
 . .

----------


## .

?   ?

----------


## p

> ,   .


  ,   ?   ,      ?
  -    ,   .




> ,     .       ,    .


  ,      .



> ,      ,      ...

----------


## .

> ,   ?   ,      ?


 ,  ,   ,      . 
 :Wink:

----------


## p

> ,  ,   ,      .


      ,   .    .
      .

. 2 . 416



> ,     ,                   .


,  , .     ,  .         .

----------


## .

> ,   .    .


   .   ,   ,     .    ,   . 




> ,


  .    ,

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> - (,  -,   .) ,   ,       ,    (   )  //            ...     ?


,

----------


## .

*terpsihoro4ka*,   ,  ,    -?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

, , .

----------


## kegli

-   ..

----------

! , ,     33 .          ,        .

 :
  ,  6%.  -  .     + .        / ().    12     .   -  .,   .    .
 ,   .
         (12?)  -      ?

   ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> / ()


?

----------


## MikleV

> ....
>          (12?)  -      ?
> 
>    ..


         50 2

    -        (      -        ..)

----------


## Yar

!

,    " "?   -     ,     .      ,       ?    ?

----------


## .

> ,    " "?


   ,    .     ,   .        ,   ,  ,

----------


## Yar

> ,


    ?  .

    , ,   . 1 . 11  ,     . 8 . 2    28.12.2009 N 381- "        ".   -      ,     ,       ,          .

 +   .

----------


## .

*Yar*, ,      ,        10 ?        .
 ,  .  .

----------


## Yar

> ,  .  .


. . ,   ?  ,      .       ,   .    ?

----------

> *Yar*, ,      ,        10 ?        .
>  ,  .  .


        /,      /  .    33     .

----------


## .

> ?


 



> /,      /  .


  -   26.3?    ? -  .

----------

> -   26.3?    ? -  .


,   " "    ,    381-   .

----------


## Rinconada

:         50 ..  ,     , .. 120 ..  ,
       ?      (  ),       ?

 -      ,  ,      ? 
,  ,    ,    .

----------


## .

> ?


       .

----------


## Rinconada

> .


,   -    .        .
,     -    .      -     ....

----------


## .

,

----------


## Rinconada

,       ,   ?
       ....,      -  -   15% ?
",       ?" () / "

----------

(  ,   ?)    ,     "     ,    " - ?
               (  40500    )?

----------


## 420

. 

1.   ,   "     "  ?
 ,    ?

2.     ,  ,   20 ,      "   ,    ",     "      "?

----------


## De Rosa

- ,        -     :   , , ,       ,       .    -         ?
,   ,      - ,  ,        ?
        (   ),    , ,  .

----------


## serdgo

,   ,   -     .  - .

----------


## .

> 1.   ,   "     "  ?


.           33.




> ,       .


          .

----------


## serdgo

,        ?     ,        ,          ,        ?

----------


## 420

[QUOTE=.;54519467].           33.
 .)

----------


## .

> ,        ?


      ,    ?




> ,        ,


     33?   



> 2.         *      .*

----------


## Rinconada

,               ..
      -    .

 ,  , , -       20 ../, ..  15%    36 ..   .
    120 .. -  !  , -    , - , .
    ,     ,       !

----------


## serdgo

> ,    ?
>      33?


 ,   -   ?     10 ..  .      ,       ,         ,       (    ).       .     ?

----------


## 420

> ... , , -       20 ../, ..  15%    36 ..   . 
>     120 .. -  !  , -    , - , .
>     ,     ,       !


   ?      ,    . .
       ,     ,    .

----------


## .

> ?


   ,    .      ,

----------


## serdgo

*De Rosa*    ,         .   ( ,    ,*De Rosa*,     :Smilie: )  .     ,    ,     .

----------


## .

> De Rosa    ,


  ,          .   -?

----------


## serdgo

,   , *.* *De Rosa*       .    ,       ,        ,  *De Rosa*       ,       .    .

----------


## .

*serdgo*,    ,    .      .

----------


## serdgo

,  , *.*,   ,        ,   ,             ,          .

----------


## De Rosa

?       .
 ,              .
      ,            ....?

----------


## .

*De Rosa*,      )) 




> ,


      ?    ? 
    .   ,     .

----------


## De Rosa

> *De Rosa*,      )) 
> A     ?    ? 
>     .   ,     .


, , ,      -  .
     ?     ,  .
 ,          .

----------


## .

> , , ,      -  .


,         ,    ,    




> ?     ,  .


 -   ,     .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , , ,      -  .


  ,    ,    ,       ? ? ./.?

----------

> ,         ,    ,    
> 
>  -   ,     .       .


, -   .
,        .
    ?  ?  .
     ,  - .
  14 .   ( ) -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   11     ,    .  .

----------


## De Rosa

> ,    ,    ,       ? ? ./.?


   ,      (),    .

----------


## De Rosa

> 11     ,    .  .


   -   14 .
     ?      .
 ,  .

----------


## .

> -   14 .


,      14 ?  .  - ?      ,     ?  




> .


      .     ,     . ,

----------


## De Rosa

:
. 116 :
"1.                 ,   ,
     10  .
2.               ,   ,
     10   ,         ,    40  ."

  ?: 
   ,   10 ..,   ,     1-       ,   40 ..,            1- ?  ,  ,  30 ..
 ,           ? 
 ,    2 /  ,    50 ..  ?

,  90 ..  30?

----------


## kegli

,            ,        .?

----------


## .



----------


## kegli

, !

----------


## _

> :. 116 :
> "1.                 ,   ,
>      10  .
> 2.               ,   ,
>      10   ,         ,    40  ."
>  ,           ?


  ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## _

, ..!

----------

. 
  ,   .          .    ,   .
   ,        .
        .
        ,   .    ,     .    ,  ,  5 .    .
    , ..          ?
   ,    .

         (  ).

  .  .     50 ..    - 240 000 .    162 000 . (   )
  ,       ?

----------


## _50

> ,  ,  5 .    .


   ,          .
             . :Smilie:

----------

> ,          .
>              .


    ,    
    ,      ?      ,

----------


## _50

> ,      ?


 ,     .5 . 415           . 
 ,           ,     -    5 . . :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .5 . 415           . 
>  ,           ,     -    5 . .


       ,    (  " "
    346,43 .3,  5   ,  
"   -  , ,  ,   ,  ,      ,  -    ,     ,      .           .  , - ,     ,       ,      ,      .          ;"

   5 . .
          -     ?      ,

----------


## .

**,         .      ,         . 
     .   ,           
   5 ..

----------


## _50

> 


.5 . 415     ,               .




> ?


       .       ( .). 
         ,    ?

----------

> .5 . 415     ,               .
> 
> 
>        .       ( .). 
>          ,    ?


    .    .       ,     ,     .                     ,       .
     ,   . 
    .  62 (    ),       .

----------


## _50

> ,     ,     .


     (  ) ,         ,   .         ,          .     -     . :Smilie:

----------

> (  ) ,         ,   .         ,          .     -     .


    ?

----------


## _

. 116 :
"1.                 ,   ,
     10  .
2.               ,   ,
     10   ,         ,    40  ."

----------

> ?


      ?

----------

> . 116 :
> "1.                 ,   ,
>      10  .
> 2.               ,   ,
>      10   ,         ,    40  ."


 .2   ?       .

----------


## _50

> .2   ?       .


 416



> 2.  
>     ,     ,                   .


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> 416

----------


## _50

> 


  .8 . 346.21            -    .           . :Smilie:

----------

,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## De Rosa

-    :          , ?
   40 ..,       ?

----------


## .

> , ?


  ?

----------


## De Rosa

> ?


,     4- .         ?
     ,       ,        4- .

----------


## .

.      ,      3 ,          .        .  



> 3.            ,                  ,              30      .
>         ,      .

----------


## 420

> ,          .


,        .      ?
         ,     .
-  .

----------


## .

,    .      . ..   ,    ,       .





> .


     ))        ,      ?




> ,


      ,   ,   .  .         ,

----------


## 420

> ))        ,      ?
> 
>       ,   ,   .  .         ,


 ,         .
           !!?

----------


## .

> ,         .


   ,   .            ,   




> !!?


          .  ,   ,

----------


## 420

,  ,     -         ?

----------


## 420

,        ,     ?
         - ?
   , ,  -   ?   ?

----------


## De Rosa

:       ?
 ,     .
         40500 .  ?
, , , 50- ,   10   ?

       ,    ?

----------


## _50

> 40500 .  ?
> , , , 50- ,   10   ?


   ,   -   (       12 )     40500=   ,         .    10-           40     1000- . 
        (  -,              ).




> ,    ?


        ,      . :yes:

----------


## De Rosa

> ,      .


    ,   .         .

----------


## .

> 


 ?

----------


## De Rosa

> ?


 ,     , .

----------


## .

*De Rosa*,      , .       ,     .

----------


## De Rosa

,   ,     ,       ,   6%   ,    (       ),         .   , ,  ,      ....,       .

----------


## .

> 


 ???

----------


## De Rosa

> ???


 ,  .     .

----------


## .

,   ,  .

----------


## _50

> 


ignorance is bliss ( ) :Smilie:

----------


## serdgo

,    ,    ,      ,         ,       ,     .     ,    ,           .   ,      ,      ,     .     ,          ?     ,          .        .     ,      ,        , -     ,     .

       ,   ,     ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,  ,    ,                 .  ,       ,     .

----------


## .

> ,          ?     ,          .        .


     ?     .      ,   .      ,      ?      ,    ?        .

----------


## serdgo

,       .  ,      ,   .        ,    ,    .

----------


## De Rosa

, ,   15%,   1%       ?
      .  ,  ,     ,  15%   ,    .

----------


## .

> 1%       ?

----------

,      ( )      ?
   :    = (*20%)- ,     = (- )*20%?

----------

.       ( ).,        ,      ?

----------


## MikleV

> , ,   15%,   1%       ?
>       .  ,  ,     ,  15%   ,    .


   15%     -     ,     .
      -..

----------


## .

> ( ).


 .     .

----------


## IGo15

> ,       .  ,      ,   .        ,    ,    .


    ,         ,     .    .

----------

,     ,   ,     ,   .                ?

----------


## buric05

, !   . .  , -,       ?        .411.2   ?

----------


## serdgo

> ,         ,     .    .


,      .        ,       ().

----------


## serdgo

> , !   . .  , -,       ?        .411.2   ?


   10  ,    (   ,       ,       ,     )    .

----------


## .

> ,      .


        .       




> ,         ,


   .

----------


## buric05

> 10  ,    (   ,       ,       ,     )    .


,    .      : "   "  "   ". ,       40  ...

----------

.
,   .     -      .

----------


## .

> "   "  "   ".


     .    ,   .

----------


## serdgo

,      ,    ,      ,    .

----------


## IP-

,  ,   6%, ,      ,      40. .
  ?   ?  , , ,     ?   ,   . .

----------


## buric05

.  serdgo -    ! 
     -     :        .

----------


## IGo15

()  402   ,      ,        802,    .  1         ?

----------


## .

> ?   ?


 .     ,

----------


## IP-

> .     ,


,         .       . .

----------

,       .       ?

----------


## De Rosa

,          ,        -   .
   ,        ,   ,   ,               -    ,    .

----------


## .

> ,          ,        -   .


     .

----------


## MikleV

.    ?

 :  _.doc
 : .pdf
:  1.doc


               ,  :

",  ,                                  ()   ,          ,                           . 
 ,                (,    .)   ,          ,                             ,     .
"

(  ... :-( )

----------


## .

> ,     .


     -.           .    ?   ?  :Wink:        ,  
     ?

----------


## _50

> ?


   .7 . 416 .      ? :Smilie:

----------


## .

. ,             ( ),      .     ,     
       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,

----------

